# Der Durchfluss und seine Bedeutung



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2022)

Der Durchfluss und seine Bedeutung​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um den Durchfluss ranken sich unzählige Mythen. Manch einer sagt, 60l/h reichen und mehr bringt nichts, dem anderen kann es nicht genug sein, dann ist der Durchfluss völlig egal... Eben viele Mythen. Heute versuche ich mal, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, indem ich die ganze Sache ganz bei den Grundlagen angehe und von da aus erkläre, was man bei der Wasserkühlung so hat.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Die Grundlagen
Spezifische Wärmekapazität
Wärmeübertragung
Laminare vs. turbulente Strömung

Der Durchfluss in der Praxis
Ein Haufen ΔT 
Kreislaufinterne Differenzen
Durchflussskalierung eines Radiators
Durchflussskalierung eines Kühlers
Mehrere Kühler im Kreislauf
Parallele und serielle Aufbauten

Mythbusting
Wie viel Durchfluss brauche ich denn nun?
Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten im Kreislauf ist egal
Das Wasser ist im ganzen Kreislauf gleich warm
Hoher Durchfluss ist schlecht, weil das Wasser in den Radiatoren nicht gut heruntergekühlt wird
Man muss einen Radiator nach jeder Komponente haben


1. Die Grundlagen​Zuerst mal müssen wir uns zu Gemüte führen, wie denn eine Wakü überhaupt funktioniert. Im Grunde ganz einfach. Wasser wird von einer Pumpe durch den Kreislauf befördert. Im Kühler nimmt es die Wärme der zu kühlenden Hardware auf und im Radiator gibt es sie wieder ab. An sich war es das auch schon. Jetzt kann man das aber etwas genauer aufdröseln und mit Physik ansetzen. Dazu benötigen wir 2 Aspekte.

Die spezifische Wärmekapazität
Wärmeübertragung
Beide muss man getrennt betrachten, weil beide an sich nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
1.1. Spezifische Wärmekapazität​Die spezifische Wärmekapazität ist eine Eigenschaft des Kühlmittels. Als Beispiel, wenn ich rechne, nehme ich einfaches Wasser zur Hand, weil es in Reinform ein häufiges Kühlmittel ist (daher auch der Name Wasserkühlung) und oft eben nur mit ein paar Zusätzen chemisch angepasst wird, um Korrosion oder andere Probleme vorzubeugen.
Die spezifische Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist 4,18 J/(g*K). Die Zahl selbst ignorieren wir erstmal und schauen stattdessen auf die Einheit. Wir haben hier J für Joule, g für Gramm und K für Kelvin. Also bisschen Einheitenerklärung.
Joule ist eine Einheit für Energie. Jeder kennt von Lebensmittelpackungen die Angaben zu kcal. Daneben steht auch immer eine Angabe in kJ, also Kilojoule. Mehr gibts dazu auch nicht zu sagen und Joule ist an sich nur die SI-Basiseinheit zur Energie.
Dann haben wir Gramm. Einfache Massenangabe.
Und zuletzt Kelvin. Manch einer kennt es aus der Schule, wer anders vielleicht von der Arbeit. Es ist eine Temperaturangabe genau wie °C. Der Unterschied ist nur der Nullpunkt. Während der bei °C beim Gefrierpunkt von Wasser liegt, ist er bei Kelvin beim absoluten physikalischen Nullpunkt. Kälter gehts nicht. Es gibt keine Minusgrade bei Kelvin. Sonst aber ist die Skalierung völlig gleich, eine Temperaturerhöhung um 1°C bedeutet eine Erhöhung um 1K.
Nachdem wir nun die Größen kennengelernt haben, kommen wir zum Zusammenhang. Einfach erklärt bedeutet es, dass man 4,18J braucht, um 1g Wasser um 1K zu erwärmen. So entsteht dieser Bruchstrich.
In der Praxis kann man daraus dann eine andere Gleichung bauen. Wir nehmen einfach mal c für die Wärmekapazität als Einheit. Wenn wir irgendwas verändern wollen, dann müssen wir Werte hinzufügen. Was können wir ändern? Alles. Die Energiemenge, die Wassermenge und die Temperatur. Fügen wir das also der Gleichung hinzu und wir kommen auf *P=c*m* ΔT*. P ist eine Leistungsangabe, m eine Masse und ΔT eine Temperaturdifferenz.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
1.2. Wärmeübertragung​Jetzt kommt die Wärme natürlich nicht einfach so vom Kühler zum Wasser. Grundsätzlich strömt Wärme immer von warm nach kalt. Sie sucht also ein Gleichgewicht. Das heißt so viel, dass die Wärme von der Wärmequelle, beispielsweise der CPU, durch den Heatspreader, die Wärmeleitpaste und den Kühlerboden ins Wasser fließt. Wie leicht das geht, hängt vom Wärmewiderstand ab. Dazu habe ich einen eigenen Artikel geschrieben. Nun ist man an der Oberfläche des Kühlers angekommen. Die Wärme soll ins Wasser. Auch da gibt es Gesetze und Zusammenhänge, die sich Kühlerhersteller zu Nutze machen. Wichtig sind die Oberfläche und entsprechende Strömungseffekte.
Grundsätzlich kann alles als Wasserkühler arbeiten, was irgendwie Wärme vom Material ans Wasser abgibt. Die ersten und einfachsten Wasserkühler auf dem Markt waren praktisch einfache Metallplatten mit einem Gehäuse, welches dafür sorgt, dass das Wasser über die Platte strömt. Kühler in dieser Form gibt es auch heute noch, das beste Beispiel sind Spannungswandlerkühler. Diese Bauweise funktioniert grundsätzlich auch. Aber gehen wir mal ein bisschen tiefer in die Physik dahinter. Die Metallplatte hat den schönen Effekt, dass sie einen Kontakt zum Kühlmedium, sprich unserem Wasser, besitzt. Wärme strömt immer von warm nach kalt, um es leicht zu halten, strömt also die Wärme der CPU oder was auch immer man gerade mit Wasser kühlt durch den Kühler und wird dort ans Wasser abgegeben. Umso größer die Oberfläche, auf der dies geschieht, umso besser. Das ist ein Grund, warum moderne Kühler sehr viele feine Kühlfinnen haben. Während ein einfacher Kühlerboden vielleicht 5x5cm Oberfläche besitzt, besitzen diese Finnen alle zusammen eine bedeutend größere Oberfläche, die je nach Kühler gerne 10 Mal so groß sein kann.
Jetzt kommen Strömungseffekte ins Spiel, die den Wärmeübergang noch verbesseren.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
1.3. Laminare vs. turbulente Strömung​
Auf den ersten Blick fließt Wasser einfach. Das bleibt aber auch nur auf den ersten Blick so. Tatsächlich gibt es bei fließendem Wasser einige Unterschiede. Besonders wichtig für die Wakü sind hier zwei Formen der Strömung: Laminare und turbulente Strömung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist auf dieser Grafik zu sehen (Quelle).
Bei der laminaren Strömung bewegen sich die Wasserteilchen alle in eine Richtung. Sie folgen der Strömung und fließen geradeaus. Bei der turbulenten Strömung hingegen ändert sich dieses Verhalten. Ja, im Großen und Ganzen strömt das Wasser noch immer in die gleiche Richtung, aber hier tut es das sehr viel chaotischer. Es entstehen kleine Strudel und Verwirbelungen im Wasser. Dementsprechend ist der Strömungswiderstand auch sehr viel höher, weil es so zu größeren Reibungseffekten kommt.
In der Wasserkühlung nutzt man nun beides aus. Laminare Strömungen sind ideal zum Wassertransport. Das Wasser strömt ohne großen Widerstand in eine Richtung, belastet die Pumpe damit nur gering und gut ist. In Schläuchen und Rohren ist das die üblicherweise vorherrschende Strömungsart und das ist gut so. Turbulente Strömungen hätten hier nur Nachteile.
Anders sieht es dann im Kühler aus. Ich werde jetzt nicht zu sehr auf die Details eingehen, welche Tricks ein moderner Feinstruktur-Kühler nutzt, nur auf die Grundlagen. Wichtig sind hier Oberflächeneffekte. Direkt an der Oberfläche des Kühlers bewegt sich kein Wasser. Das hat verschiedene Gründe, wichtig ist, dass es so ist und sich dort eine Grenzschicht bildet. Außerhalb dieser Grenzschicht strömt das Wasser ganz normal laminar, in ihr nicht. Hat man einen einfachen Plattenkühler, hat man ein Problem. Der Kühler gibt seine Wärme an das Wasser ab, genauer gesagt an diese Grenzschicht. Von da aus muss die Wärme erst ganz normal durch das Wasser strömen, um dann in den Bereich des fließenden Wassers zu kommen und zu den Radiatoren transportiert zu werden. Das ist insofern ein Nachteil, dass Wasser selbst zwar ein ganz ordentlicher Wärmeträger ist, sprich viel Wärme aufnehmen kann, aber gleichzeitig verglichen mit den üblichen Materialien eines Kühlers ein schlechter Wärmeleiter ist. Die Wärme muss also erst durch diese Grenzschicht hindurch, bevor sie weg kann.
Da kommt nun die turbulente Strömung ins Spiel. Erhöht man die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers, so reibt das fließende Wasser an der Grenzschicht. Es kommt zu genau den Verwirbelungen und Strudeln, die man in einer turbulenten Strömung hat. Damit wird die Grenzschicht dicker, weil die Verwirbelungen in den Strom des fließenden Wassers eingreifen. Das ist aber gar kein Problem. Wichtig für die Wärmeübertragung ist, dass die Dicke der Unterschicht, in welcher sich das Wasser nicht bewegt, durch diese Turbulenzen teils beträchtlich vermindert wird. So muss die Wärme vom Kühler aus eine sehr viel dünnere Schicht Wasser überwinden, bevor sie durch bewegtes Wasser aufgenommen und weitertransportiert wird. Dadurch erreicht die Wärme die eigentliche Wasserströmung sehr viel leichter. Die turbulente Grenzschicht bewegt sich selbst natürlich auch und strömt in Flussrichtung des Wassers. Somit ist es die Zielsetzung eines modernen Kühlers, im Bereich der Kühlfinnen eine möglichst turbulente Strömung zu erzeugen, um die Wärme effektiv aufzunehmen und im ganzen Wasserstrom zu verteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dieser Grafik wird das auch nochmal veranschaulicht (Quelle). Ich bitte darum, die Beschriftung vorerst zu ignorieren.
Während sich im Bereich laminarer Strömung (grün) eine Grenzschicht bildet, welche sehr unbewegt bleibt und durch die die Wärme hindurch muss, wird diese Wärme außerdem direkt nur an das Wasser abgegeben, welches direkten Kontakt zu dieser Grenzschicht hat.
Im Bereich turbulenter Strömung (rot) ist die Grenzschicht sehr viel dicker und füllt gar die ganze Grafik aus, die Unterschicht jedoch ist bedeutend dünner. Außerdem wird die dort aufgenommene Wärme auf das ganze fließende Wasser verteilt.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2. Der Durchfluss in der Praxis​
Nun kommen wir zur Praxis. Nachdem die Grundlagen geklärt wurden, wie verhält es sich nun wirklich? Ich werde dabei zuerst immer auf die Theorie eingehen und danach diese mit Messungen darstellen. Ich möchte dazu anmerken, dass ich das alles mit handelsüblicher Endkunden-Hardware und Sensorik gemacht habe und nicht über professionelles Equipment verfüge. Absolut würde ich meine Werte niemals als sicher hinstellen, aber das grundlegende Verhalten lässt sich doch sehr leicht und genau erkennen. Versprochen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 2.1. Ein Haufen  ΔT​
Zuerst muss ich natürlich Begriffe klären und grob erklären, was man da überhaupt vor sich hat. Eben ein Haufen Delta T.
Basis des ganzen ist die Raumtemperatur. Das ist unsere Bemessungsgröße und in einer Wasserkühlung ohne Kompressor oder andere Hilfsmittel, um die Temperatur bei Bedarf auch noch weit unter den Gefrierpunkt zu setzen die niedrigste Temperatur, die man hat. Absolut alles in der Wasserkühlung ist wärmer als die Raumtemperatur. Das ist so, weil das Kühlwasser mit Raumluft gekühlt wird und über Radiatoren natürlich nicht unter Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden kann. Natürlich gibt es dort Unterschiede, bedenkt man, dass die Luft die Abwärme der Radiatoren aufnimmt. Diese Unterschiede sind oft schon mit der bloßen Hand zu erfühlen. Die Luft, die aus einem Radiator bzw. aus dem Gehäuse heraus geblasen wird, ist oftmals deutlich wärmer als die angesaugte Frischluft. Dennoch ist diese Luft immer kühler als das Wasser.
 Da haben wir auch schon die nächste Temperatur, die Wassertemperatur. Das Wasser ist der Wärmeträger der Wasserkühlung. Das Wasser nimmt die Wärme der Komponenten auf und gibt sie bei den Radiatoren wieder ab, wo sie schlussendlich an die Luft abgegeben wird. Dementsprechend variiert diese Temperatur über den Kreislauf verteilt. Nach einem Kühler ist sie immer höher als vor einem Kühler, weil Wärme aufgenommen wurde. Nach einem Radiator ist sie immer niedriger als vor einem Radiator, weil Wärme abgegeben wurde. Irgendwelche Unterschiede rühren im Zweifel von der eingesetzten Messelektronik her, welche gerne um 0,xK zueinander abweicht und so leicht falsche oder widersprüchliche Werte ausgibt. Davor ist man mit handelsüblichem Consumer-Equipment nicht gefeit.
Als letztes hat man noch die Temperaturen der Hardware, die man über verschiedene Programme auslesen und überwachen kann.
Davon ausgehend hat man nun seine Deltas. So hat man Differenztemperaturen von Hardware zu Wasser, von Wasser zu Luft und schlussendlich auch innerhalb des Kreislaufs. Man kann einfach alles miteinander verrechnen, inwiefern das zielführend ist und wie dieses Verhalten zu interpretieren ist, sei dahingestellt.
Als Messgrundlage dient mir in den folgenden Grafiken immer die Raumtemperatur. Diese kann schwanken. Was jedoch gleich bleibt, sind eben diese Deltas. Ohne Änderung der Betriebsparameter einer Wasserkühlung wird die CPU z.B immer 30K wärmer als die Raumtemperatur sein. Solange die Hardware dabei nicht drosselt oder aus anderen Gründen ihren Verbrauch verändert, ändert sich an diesem Delta nichts. Somit ist es egal, welche absolute Lufttemperatur man hat. Es können 15, 20, 25 oder 30°C sein. Natürlich gibt es temperaturbedingt Änderungen im Verhalten der Hardware. Ich habe versucht, dieses so weit wie möglich auszuklammern und das ist mir auch gelungen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.2. Kreislaufinterne Differenzen​
Zuallererst fange ich damit an, dass sich die Wassertemperatur in einem Kreislauf doch nicht groß ändert, wenn man etwas am Durchfluss macht. So wie ich das formuliert habe, sollte klar sein, dass das nicht groß stimmt.
Wie man an der folgenden Grafik erkennen kann, ist es jedoch nicht so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist der Unterschied zwischen der heißesten und der kältesten Stelle über den ganzen Kreislauf verteilt. Überrascht, wie enorm das ist? Ok, ich löse auf, wieso: Die anliegende Leistung beträgt 800W und ist damit weit über dem, was ein normaler Gamingrechner selbst bei maximaler Belastung umsetzen kann.
Ich hab noch eine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Mal nur mit halber Last, also 400W und damit durchaus in Bereichen, die normale Gamingrechner mit Wasserkühlung heutzutage erreichen.
Vergleichen wir das mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sehen hier 3 Dinge. Ich habe bei den Messreihen nichts verändert. Die Pumpeneinstellung bei den Messpunkten ist immer die gleiche. Der äußerst linke Punkt des blauen Graphen ist mit exakt der gleichen Pumpeneinstellung entstanden wie der äußerst linke Punkt des orangenen Graphen. Kurzum, mit steigender Temperatur steigt auch der Durchfluss.
Das ist allerdings mehr nice to know. Der wichtige Punkt ist, das einzige, was sich in diesem Kreislauf verändert hat, ist die Wärmeenergie. Natürlich hat man Messabweichungen, dennoch kann man sagen, dass die kreislaufinternen Differenzen doch sehr gleichmäßig mit der Leistung skalieren. Dazu habe ich noch eine weitere Grafik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Werte wurden alle bei gleicher Pumpeneinstellung erfasst. Sicher, durch die temperaturabhängig schwankende Viskosität des Wassers gibt es leichte Abweichungen, dennoch kann man erkennen, dass die kreislaufinternen Temperaturdifferenzen nahezu linear mit der Abwärme skalieren.
Nun, der dritte Punkt für die vorige Grafik kommt erst jetzt. Wir sehen hier ein Verhalten, welches sich noch öfter zeigen wird. Diese antiproportionale Kurvenform ist charakteristisch und wird sich immer wieder finden lassen. Ihr werdet solche Kurven in diesem Artikel noch öfter sehen.
Im Bereich niedrigen Durchflusses tut sich noch viel, aber umso mehr der Durchfluss steigt, umso geringer ist die Änderung durch eine weitere Steigerung. Dennoch, die Kurve kennt nur einen Weg und das ist nach unten.

Die Schlussfolgerung ist also ganz einfach: *Mehr Durchfluss reduziert die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf.*

Das möchte ich nun noch physikalisch begründen. An sich ist es ganz einfach. Mit einem höheren Durchfluss steigt die Menge an Wasser, welche in einer bestimmten Zeiteinheit einen Teil des Kreislaufs passiert. Dementsprechend verteilt sich die Energie auf mehr Wasser und man hat geringere Temperaturänderungen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.3. Durchflussskalierung eines Radiators​
Als nächstes sehen wir uns mal Radiatoren an. Das mache ich deshalb in der Reihenfolge, weil mein Testsystem mehrere Kühler erhielt, aber nur einen großen Radiator (Mora 3 420) und wir noch den ganzen Kreislauf betrachten.
Der Radiator hat im Kreislauf die Aufgabe, die durch die Hardware erzeugte und durch das Wasser aufgenommene Wärme wieder an die Luft abzugeben. Auch dort findet Skalierung über den Durchfluss statt.
Stellen wir diese mal etwas extrem dar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kurve sieht aber bisschen seltsam aus, dass sie am Ende nochmal so zulegt...
Aber man sieht eindeutig, wie die Wassertemperatur mit steigendem Durchfluss sinkt. Also profitieren Radiatoren wirklich extrem vom Durchfluss, immerhin ist die dargestellte Grafik doch die Temperaturdifferenz von Wasser zu Luft. Sehen wir uns mal eine andere Grafik an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier, das Delta zwischen Wassertemperatur und Lufttemperatur. Wie kann das sein? Wieso wird denn das Wasser auf einmal wärmer, obwohl der Durchfluss steigt?
Die Antwort ist einfach und dem findigen Leser wird sie bereits eingefallen sein: Kreislaufinterne Differenzen. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Grafiken ist schlicht der Messpunkt im Kreislauf.
Wir schauen einfach mal auf alle Werte im Vergleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht von den Farben der Graphen verwirren lassen. Alle sind bei 800W Last entstanden. Ja, die Wärmeabgabe über den Radiator war dank erheblicher Lüfterdrehzahlen während der Messung beachtlich. Deshalb ist das Wasser trotz so hoher Abwärme noch so kühl. An den Graphen an sich macht es erstmal wenig Unterschied.
Kommen wir nun zur Erklärung. Orange dargestellt ist die Differenz der wärmsten Stelle im Kreislauf zur Luft, gelb die kühlste Stelle und blau die kreislaufinterne Differenz. Man sieht an der fallenden Differenz und am Verlauf der anderen beiden Graphen, dass die Kurven sich einander annähern. Dabei ist die Erhöhung der Temperatur an der geringsten Stelle kleiner als die Verminderung der Temperatur an der kältesten Stelle.
Das sieht man dann, wenn man noch einen Graphen hinzufügt, der den Durchschnittswert zwischen beiden Temperaturen angibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht, wie dieser kontinuierlich fällt. Der Haken am Ende ist womöglich ein Fehler in der ursprünglichen Messung und sollte vorerst nicht beachtet werden.* Abseits davon erscheint auch bei der Durchschnittstemperatur wieder der charakteristische Verlauf des Graphen. Die Durchschnittstemperatur sinkt. Wie sehr sie das tut, kommt auf den Kreislauf bzw. die verwendeten Komponenten an. Wäre das Wasser über den ganzen Testverlauf generell wärmer, würde sich womöglich auch ein größerer Unterschied abzeichnen. Die genauen Details bleiben Spekulation.

*Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit so hoch wird, dass die Strömung im Radiator auch deutlich turbulenter wird und damit die Wärmeübertragung dort einen Sprung hinlegt. Beweisen könnte man es nur mit einem Kreislauf, welcher noch deutlich mehr Durchfluss bietet.

Zusammenfassend kann man also sagen: *Ein verbesserter Durchfluss sorgt auch für eine im Durchschnitt geringere Wassertemperatur.*

Die physikalische Begründung liegt darin, dass man strömungstechnische Vorteile auch in Radiatoren hat.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.4. Durchflussskalierung eines Kühlers​
Kommen wir nun zu Kühlern. Hier habe ich mich für den Heatkiller auf einer 2080ti entschieden, deren Powerlimit ich auf 400W festgelegt habe und die ich mit Furmark zuverlässig in diesen Wertebereich belastet habe. Die Wahl, eine Grafikkarte statt einer CPU zu nehmen habe ich getroffen, weil eine Grafikkarte keine Hintergrundprozesse abzubacken hat, allgemein einen geringeren Wärmewiderstand von den Transistoren bis zum Wasser aufweist und im Falle meiner persönlichen Hardware schlicht mehr Verbrauch hat. Dadurch reduziere ich störende Effekte und erhöhe die Sichtbarkeit der Entwicklung. Diese kann bei anderen Karten und Kühlern variieren, das grundlegende Verhalten bleibt jedoch gleich. Auch sie profitieren von höherem Durchfluss, aber anders als Radiatoren grundsätzlich mehr.
Das liegt daran, dass Kühler durch ihren Aufbau eine große Menge Wärme in einem kleinen Bereich abgeben und außerdem extrem optimiert sind. All diese Optimierungen benötigen (etwas) Durchfluss, um zu greifen, tun dies allerdings schon sehr früh.
Nun, wie sehr skalieren Kühler denn nun mit Durchfluss?
Scheinbar nicht so gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das am Anfang ist wieder ein Messfehler. Das allgemeine Verhalten ist dennoch gut erkennbar. Nur, ist die Skalierung nicht etwas schwach? Bringt Wasser bei einer GPU mit 400W Verbrauch nicht mehr? Das ist Antwort liegt im Messpunkt. Das Wasser wurde nach der Karte gemessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht doch schon ganz anders aus. Der einzige Unterschied zur vorigen Grafik ist, dass hier ein anderer Messpunkt für die Wassertemperatur gewählt wurde. Diese Grafik stellt die Differenz der GPU zum Einlasswasser dar, die vorige Grafik die Differenz zum Auslasswasser. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied. Man sieht, dass der Kühler sehr gut skaliert und die Temperaturdifferenz deutlich abfällt. Hätte ich den Durchfluss noch weiter abgesenkt, hätte ich schreiben können, dass sich die Temperaturdifferenz durch mehr Durchfluss halbiert.
Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, ja, aber das Einlasswasser ist bei niedrigerem Durchfluss ja auch niedriger. Gut. Dann zeige ich mal alles.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind wie zuvor die einzelnen Differenzen zu den jeweiligen Wassertemperaturen zu sehen. Auf der gelben Kurve jedoch sieht man, wie sich die GPU zur Lufttemperatur verhält. Auch hier ist das altbekannte Verhalten zu erkennen, dass die Temperatur mit steigendem Durchfluss sinkt.
Nun mag man meinen: Aber die Karte verbraucht 400W, das ist bei weniger Verbrauch doch anders.
Ich habe natürlich auch mit anderen Verbräuchen getestet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei beschränke ich mich in dieser Grafik auf die Deltas zur Einlass-Wassertemperatur. Der Einbruch bei der orangenen Kurve ist ein Messfehler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bei der Differenz zum warmen Wasser zeigt sich ein ähnliches Verhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich bestätigt sich das Verhalten bei dem Verhältnis der GPU-zur Lufttemperatur. Durch alle Lastbereiche ist eine mehr oder minder große Temperaturreduktion durch mehr Durchfluss zu erkennen. *Der Durchfluss verbessert also auch die absoluten Temperaturen der Hardware.*

Die Erklärung dafür ist, dass die Strömungsvorteile durch mehr Durchfluss schlicht dafür sorgen, dass die Wärmeübertragung besser wird.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.5. Mehrere Kühler im Kreislauf​Nun haben die meisten Leute nicht nur eine Grafikkarte oder CPU im Kreislauf, sondern mehrere Komponenten. Ich simuliere das, indem ich eine zweite, identische 2080ti in den Kreislauf hänge. Das ist in der Praxis natürlich eher selten, doch verhält es sich stets gleich. In der Praxis muss man natürlich die Temperaturdifferenzen zum Wasser für unterschiedliche Hardware miteinbeziehen.
Kommen wir also gleich zum Punkt. Fügt man eine weitere Komponente dem Kreislauf hinzu, so wird diese das Wasser der vorigen erhalten. Gleichzeitig steigt der Wärmeeintrag in den Kreislauf, sodass die Wassertemperatur an jedem Punkt insgesamt ansteigt. Zudem wird der Durchfluss reduziert. Da ich durchweg mit zwei (aktiven) Karten getestet habe, wird sich da wenig zeigen.
Hier also die erste Grafik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, bleiben die spezifischen Unterschiede zwischen Ein- und Auslass gleich. Warum sich die Einlassdifferenzen der Karten unterscheiden, liegt schlicht an der Messtoleranz der Sensoren und der Abweichung der Sensorik der Karten untereinander. So zeigt die eine Karte durchweg höhere Temperaturen an als die andere. Dieses Verhalten ist sehr exakt reproduzierbar und hängt nicht an eventuell fehlerhafter Montage der Blöcke, weil ich es habe, seit ich die Karten habe und es bei jedem einzelnen Umbau aufgetreten ist. Die Messungen angeglichen habe ich, als ich beide Karten parallel verbaut hatte. Dazu später mehr. In dem Fall ist der Schuldige nach meiner Betrachtung in abweichender Sensorik zu finden. Im Idealfall würden sich auch diese Kurven überlagern, tun sie deswegen allerdings nicht.
Nun erscheint es so, dass beide Karten die gleichen Temperaturen haben. Das stimmt so nicht. Ja, die Differenz zum Wasser ist genau gleich. Aber durch ihre Position im Kreislauf erhält die 2. Karte wärmeres Wasser als die erste.
Dazu bringe ich mal die Differenz zur Lufttemperatur als Referenz ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ist die zweite Karte (hellblauer Graph) deutlich wärmer als die erste Karte. Mit steigendem Durchfluss schwindet dieser Nachteil dahin, bleibt jedoch vorhanden.
Jetzt noch die Wassertemperaturen hinzuzufügen, macht die Grafik zu unübersichtlich. Wir können also zum Fazit kommen. *Eine weitere Komponente im Kreislauf wird mit bereits vorgewärmtem Wasser gekühlt und erhöht den Gesamtwärmeeintrag ins System.*

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.6. Paralleler Aufbau​Nun kann man umgehen, dass die zweite Komponente im Kreislauf mit vorgewärmtem Wasser gekühlt wird, indem man den Kreislauf aufsplittet und beide Komponenten parallel einbindet. Das bedeutet, dass die Komponenten jeweils die Hälfte des Gesamtdurchflusses erhalten, weil dieser zweigeteilt wurde. Dementsprechend können wir schon jetzt ableiten, dass die Karten durch den schlechteren Teildurchfluss etwas schlechtere Deltas aufweisen als im seriellen Aufbau. Inwiefern sich das dann durch die Frischwasserzufuhr ausgleicht, bleibt abzuwarten.
Nun, ich habe es getestet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, verhalten sich beide Karten genau gleich. Das ist wenig überraschend, sind beide doch völlig baugleich und werden gleich durchströmt. Bei unterschiedlichen Komponenten, Kühlern und Lastszenarien würde das variieren. So jedoch hat man bei beiden Karten gleich gute oder gleich schlechte Werte.

Nun kann man die Werte noch der Vollständigkeit halber mit der Relation zur Lufttemperatur setzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das vergleichbare Verhalten zieht sich weiter durch. Man erkennt auch hier die üblichen Kurvenformen.

Nun, wie schlägt sich der parallele Aufbau gegenüber dem seriellen? Zeit für den Showdown.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenig überraschend ist der serielle Aufbau bei der ersten Karte nicht zu schlagen. Bei der zweiten Karte jedoch ist es schon ein deutlicheres Kop-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen beiden Aufbauten. Hier wird das wärmere Eingangswasser des seriellen Aufbaus durch den besseren Durchfluss der einzelnen Karten mehr als ausgeglichen. Umso weiter der Durchfluss ansteigt, umso deutlicher zeichnet sich dieses Verhalten ab.
Nun habe ich noch eine Anmerkung zum äußerst rechten Messpunkt. Ich habe diesen immer mit maximaler Pumpenleistung erfasst. Im parallelen Aufbau zeigt sich eine deutliche Steigerung des erreichbaren Durchflusses, und das in einem Bereich, wo es wirklich schwer ist, den Durchfluss noch deutlich zu steigern.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3. Mythbusting & FAQ​Nun, wer es bis hier hin geschafft hat, sollte eigentlich sowieso keine Fragen mehr haben. Dennoch, für den Fall, dass noch Unklarheit herrscht oder aber, um die Fragen einfach direkt zu beantworten, gibt es dieses Kapitel.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3.1. Wie viel Durchfluss brauche ich denn nun?​Es ist immer eine sehr gute Frage und wenn sie jemand stellt, so verliert sich die Diskussion so gut wie immer in theoretischen Überlegungen. Das passiert dieses Mal nicht, die theoretischen Überlegungen sind bereits da. Ich kann die Frage also einfach beantworten. Wichtig ist dabei, auf das tatsächliche Delta Komponente zu Luft zu schauen. Da ist mein Testaufbau mit 800W natürlich etwas zweifelhaft. Umso größer die Abwärme, umso stärker wirkt sich der Durchfluss aus. Natürlich ist mehr Durchfluss immer besser, aber es spielt auch die Lautstärke mit rein und der finanzielle Aufwand durch eine stärkere/mehrere Pumpen. Gängig ist die Regel, dass man mit 60l/h gut versorgt ist. Da gehe ich konform, 60l/h reichen aus, um die gröbsten Nachteile durch geringen Durchfluss auch bei hoher Abwärme abzufangen. Wenn sich so die Pumpe lautlos betreiben lässt, wunderbar. Der Zugewinn durch mehr Durchfluss ist natürlich noch vorhanden, befindet sich jedoch im einstelligen Bereich. Habt ihr generell weniger stromfressende Hardware, wird sich dieser Zugewinn noch weniger zeigen. Grundsätzlich kann man den Durchfluss auch noch deutlich drosseln. Gerade bei niedriger Lastanforderung reicht oft schon ein sehr geringer Durchfluss für gute Temperaturen aus. Umgekehrt wird man aber immer von mehr Durchfluss profitieren.
Um es zusammenzufassen: 60l/h sind ein guter Richtwert, darunter geht auch, ist aber mit steigenden Nachteilen bei der Temperatur verbunden. Darüber ist alles bis 150l/h sinnvoll, danach überschreiten die Kosten in der Regel den Nutzen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3.2. Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten im Kreislauf ist egal​Nun, die Frage oder eher die Aussage kommt ziemlich häufig. Grundsätzlich ist sie natürlich falsch, man möge sich dochdie Grafiken in diesem Artikel ansehen. Die Reihenfolge ist von Bedeutung und wie groß ihre Bedeutung ist, legt der Durchfluss fest. Sicher, bei 300l/h verschwindet das weitgehend, aber wer fährt im Alltag 300l/h? Gängiger sind eher 60l/h und da sind die kreislaufinternen Temperaturunterschiede eben 5 Mal so hoch wie bei 300l/h und das merkt man dann schon an den Temperaturen. Umso weiter man den Durchfluss absenkt, umso deutlicher zeigen sich diese Unterschiede. Somit werden Komponenten mit unterschiedlich kalten oder warmem Wasser gekühlt, abhängig von ihrer Position im Kreislauf. Die Reihenfolge ist also nicht egal. Davon ausgehend kann es durchaus zweckmäßig sein, die Reihenfolge zu bedenken, um so einstellige Temperaturvorteile zu erlangen und bspw. eine Booststufe in sämtlichen Szenarien halten zu können.
Das sind Punkte, die vor allem bei energieintensiven Komponenten wie Grafikkarten oder auch der ein oder anderen CPU zum Tragen kommen. Nun finden sich in Wasserkühlungskreisläufen auch andere Komponenten, bei denen die Reihenfolge durchaus eine Rolle spielen kann. Manche Komponenten benötigen besonders kühles Wasser bzw. Wasser, welches nicht über einer bestimmten Temperatur sein darf. Das aktuellste Beispiel dafür ist eine bestimmte Baureihe von RAM-Bausteinen, die zwar für ihre Übertaktbarkeit, aber gleichzeitig auch für ihre Anfälligkeit gegenüber Temperaturen über 40°C bekannt sind. Davon ausgehend kann es durchaus zweckmäßig sein, diese Komponenten an die kälteste Stelle zu setzen oder gar den Durchfluss gezielt zu reduzieren und damit Nachteile bei anderen Komponenten in Kauf zu nehmen. Umgekehrt gibt es auch Komponenten, die von wärmeren Bedingungen profitieren. Hier spielen vor allem NVME-SSDs eine Rolle, deren Speicherchips von höheren Temperaturen profitieren, oder aber auch Spannungswandler, weil die in der Nähe befindlichen Spulen bei höheren Temperaturen weniger zum Spulenfiepen neigen. Das sind jedoch Randerscheinungen und nur in den wenigsten Kreisläufen werden solche Komponenten auch mit Wasser gekühlt.
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die Unterschiede durch die Reihenfolge nur bei niedrigem Durchfluss und/oder hoher Abwärme wirklich zum Tragen kommen. Messbar sind sie jedoch immer, nur oft gering genug, dass die Unterschiede und damit die Reihenfolge zu vernachlässigen sind.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3.3. Das Wasser ist im ganzen Kreislauf gleich warm​Nun, da könnte ich nun einfach auf die Absätze 2.2. und 2.3. verweisen, wo die Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufs über 10K betragen. Dennoch, die kurze Erklärung. Wasser nimmt bei den Blöcken Wärme auf und gibt sie bei den Radiatoren ab. Je nach Durchfluss ist das mehr oder weniger Wärme pro Wassermenge. Das bestimmt, wie sehr sich das Wasser erwärmt oder abkühlt. Damit wäre das auch schon widerlegt. Das Wasser ist nicht im ganzen Kreislauf gleich warm. Bei hohem Durchfluss und geringer Abwärme mag das so erscheinen, weil die Messwerte sich sehr stark annähern. Dennoch sind die Unterschiede immer vorhanden und zeigen sich gerade bei niedrigem Durchfluss deutlich.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3.4. Hoher Durchfluss ist schlecht, weil das Wasser in den Radiatoren nicht gut runtergekühlt wird​Der Mythos ist nun wirklich alt und vor allem nervig. Die Antwort ist: Völliger Blödsinn. Es stimmt schon, bei hohem Durchfluss fällt die Wassertemperatur in einem Radiator nicht so sehr wie bei niedrigem. Natürlich ist die Verweildauer im Radiator geringer und das Wasser gibt weniger Wärme ab. Deshalb hat man am Ausgang auch nur geringfügig kühleres Wasser als am Eingang.
Da gibt es mehrere Punkte, die nur immer wieder vergessen werden.
1. Das gilt auch für Blöcke. Bei hohem Durchfluss hat das Wasser keine Zeit, so viel Wärme aufzunehmen. Es erwärmt sich also nur gering und muss deswegen nur wenig Wärme wieder abgeben. Verschlechtern sich deswegen die Temperaturen? Nein, im Gegenteil. Sie werden durch Strömungseffekte sogar besser.
2. Die Periodendauer. Gut, den Begriff zu verwenden, mag fragwürdig sein. Dennoch führe ich ihn an. Bei hohem Durchfluss passiert das Wasser Blöcke und Radiatoren sehr viel öfter. Über eine feste Zeiteinheit gerechnet befindet sich das Wasser jedoch unabhängig vom Durchfluss immer gleich viel im Radiator oder im Block. Ein Rechenbeispiel. Die Zahlen sind rein fiktiv: Der Kreislauf fasst 1l Wasser. Der Radiator übernimmt 500ml, der Kühler 50ml. Nun habe ich einen Durchfluss von 60l/h. Heißt also, 1l/min. Das Wasser wird in einer Minute den Kreislauf einmal komplett passieren. Dabei braucht es genau 30s, um die 500ml Wasser im Radiator völlig zu ersetzen und 3s, um das Wasser im Kühler völlig zu ersetzen. Rechnen wir das auf eine Stunde hoch. Das Wasser fließt 60 mal durch den Kreislauf. Das bedeutet, es befindet sich nun 30 min im Radiator und 3 min im Kühler. Soweit alles klar? Dann verdoppeln wir den Durchfluss auf 120l/h, also 2l/min. Das Wasser passiert den Kreislauf nun doppelt so schnell, also halbieren sich die Verweilzeiten. Das Wasser ist nur noch 15s im Radiator und 1,5s im Kühler. Aber das tut es doppelt so oft. Auf die ganze Stunde gerechnet tut sich nichts. Das Wasser ist 30min im Radiator und 3min im Kühler. Jetzt kann man das noch mit 30l/h oder beliebigen anderen Werten durchrechnen, das Ergebnis bleibt gleich. Auf eine Stunde gerechnet befindet sich ein bestimmtes Wasserteilchen immer gleich lang oder gleich anteilig in den entsprechenden Komponenten des Kreislaufs.
3. Falsche Messpunkte. Oft werden solche Behauptungen von Personen angeführt, die entweder grundsätzlich falsch messen (fragt mich nicht, wie) oder aber nicht wissen, was sie messen. Natürlich ist das Wasser am Ausgang es Radiators bei niedrigem Durchfluss kälter, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Würde man aber am Eingang des Radiators messen, sähe das Ergebnis ganz anders aus.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
3.5. Man muss einen Radiator nach jeder Komponente haben​Nun, es gibt immer auch die andere Seite, die die Wärmeaufnahme völlig überschätzt. Die Antwort ist wieder: Nein. Das Wasser erwärmt sich und das tut es bei niedrigem Durchfluss auch so sehr, dass man das leicht messen kann. Erforderlich ist so eine Verteilung jedoch nicht. Natürlich kühlt man das Wasser für die nachfolgende Komponente wieder etwas herunter, dabei sollte man jedoch etwas beachten.
 Wie sehr das erfolgt, hängt vom Radiator ab. Habe ich einen Kreislauf mit 2 360ern, einer 100W-CPU und einer 300W-Grafikkarte und hänge einen Radiator hinter die Graka und vor die CPU, so wird das Wasser nach diesem Radiator immer noch nicht so kühl sein wie nach dem Radiator zwischen CPU und Graka. Das liegt daran, dass die Grafikkarte einen wesentlich höheren Wärmeeintrag hat. Sicher, das Wasser ist kälter, aber doch noch wärmer als das Einlasswasser der Grafikkarte.
Zudem kommt, dass die Unterschiede meist gering ausfallen. Natürlich, wenn sich das einfach verschlauchen lässt und keine Nachteile bringt, warum nicht? Mehr als messbare Unterschiede wird es jedoch nicht bringen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2022)

So, jetzt ist es soweit. Der Artikel hier war doch einiges an Arbeit, vor allem das Erstellen der Messdaten. Da war ich eine ganze Weile mit beschäftigt. Die Auswertung hat doch noch die ein oder andere interessante Kleinigkeit zutage gefördert.  
So, wenn ihr noch Fragen oder Kritik habt, immer her damit. Die Fragen werde ich versuchen, zu beantworten und, wenn sinnvoll, in den Artikel einfließen zu lassen, die Kritik werde ich wie immer ignorieren oder darauf pampig antworten.


----------



## PierreV (2. Juli 2022)

Super Artikel. Bravo für die Forschung und Danke für das Teilen.

Gäbe es nicht einen kleinen Fehler im Kapitel 2.1, am Ende von dem Ersten Absatz, wo es lautet "Die Luft, die aus einem Radiator bzw. aus dem Gehäuse heraus geblasen wird, ist oftmals deutlich *kälter *als die angesaugte Frischluft. Dennoch ist diese Luft immer kühler als das Wasser." Es ist doch damit "wärmer" gemeint.. oder hab' Ich wirklich nichts verstanden !?!

Nochmals Bravo und Danke


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2022)

Upps...
Ja, hast recht, ist korrigiert.


----------



## PierreV (2. Juli 2022)

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen am Rande dein ausgezeichnetes Artikel.

Wie Ich denke, dient das Wasser in einer Wasserkühlung, nur als Transportmedien für die Wärmeenergie, und nicht als Lagerung für diese Energie. An sich, ist also wichtig wieviel Energie, respektiv ins Wasser reinkommt und rauskommt, und nicht wieviel Energie ins Wasser gelagert ist. An sich, spielt also die Temperatur vom Wasser überhaupt keine Rolle.

Aber natürlich, gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen die Wassertemperatur und die Geschwindigkeit des Energieaustauschs, die es mit den Komponenten bzw. die Luft aufrechterhält. Desto grösser der Unterschied, desto schneller das Energieaustausch, desto besser wird die Wärmeenergie von den Komponenten zur Luft, sein.

Wir haben jedoch zwei antagonistische Temperaturunterschiede. Je kühler das Wasser ist, desto besser ist die Energieübertragung in Bezug auf die Komponenten. Aber angesichts der Luft ist die Energieübertragung am schnellsten, wenn das Wasser am wärmsten ist. Es sollte daher wahrscheinlich eine optimale Wassertemperatur geben, bei der die Wärmeübertragung am effizientesten ist.

Bin Ich da Richtig ? Wie wäre diese Temperatur? Am Median zwischen Lufttemperatur und Komponententemperatur (d.h. typischerweise um 40 ° C) ? Anderswo ? Sollte man diese Wassertemperatur als Ziel nehmen (so weit wie möglich in Bezug auf System und Lärm) ?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2022)

Da bist du auf dem Holzweg. Die Temperaturen sind alle relativ zu betrachten. Es stimmt, dass, umso höher der Temperaturunterschied ist, die Wärmeübertragung leichter wird. Sobald genauso viel Wärme in einer Zeiteinheit abgeführt wie erzeugt wird, hält die Komponente ihre Temperatur bzw. ihr Delta zum Wasser. Genauso hält das Wasser die Temperatur zur Luft. Das ist das wichtige. Man muss immer mit den Temperaturdifferenzen rechnen. Steigt die Wassertemperatur, steigt bspw. die CPU-Temperatur. Das ist ja die Schwierigkeit. Lufttemperatur und Hardware-Temperatur haben direkt nichts gemein. Die Lufttemperatur beeinflusst die Wassertemperatur und die Wassertemperatur beeinflusst die Hardwaretemperatur.
Deshalb, sobald du dein Wasser aus Lautstärkegründen wärmer werden lässt, wird die Hardware um genau diesen Betrag wärmer. Am Delta zwischen Hardware und Wasser ändert sich nämlich nichts.


----------



## PierreV (2. Juli 2022)

Mmh.. Danke. Ich glaube, Ich habe verstanden. 

Eigentlich wird das System selbst stabil werden (d.h. die Temperaturen bleiben gleich) in diesem Punkt wo das Energieaustausch zwischen, einerseits Komponente und Wasser, und anderseits, Wasser und Luft, auch gleich ist. Wenn es nicht der Fall wäre, würden ja die Temperaturen sich ändern. Das System wird also selbst immer mit der bessere Energieübertragunseffizienz arbeiten. Die Natur ist ja ein Experte im Rahmen Faulheit….    Bin Ich da Richtig ?

Ich hätte noch eine Frage. Wenn Ich gut verstanden habe, wird das Wasser das aus den Radiatoren kommt, wärmer, wenn es einen höheren Durchfluss gibt. Aber trotz dieses wärmeren Wassers, wird die GPU kälter, was eher nicht intuitiv klingt. Die Erklärung dafür liegt in der grösseren Strömung die für eine bessere Übertragung der Energie von den Komponenten zu dem Wasser in dem Kühler sorgt. Daher, eine bessere GPU Temperatur, auch wenn das Wasser weniger kühl ist. Richtig ?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> Bin Ich da Richtig ?


Stimmt so ziemlich.


PierreV schrieb:


> Die Erklärung dafür liegt in der grösseren Strömung die für eine bessere Übertragung der Energie von den Komponenten zu dem Wasser in dem Kühler sorgt.


Ja. Diese Strömungsvorteile gleichen die Nachteile durch das wärmere Einlasswasser mehr als aus. Das würde mehr Sinn machen, wenn ich einen genauen Artikel geschrieben hätte, wie die Wärmeübertragung in dem Bereich funktioniert. Der wird aber schwer verständlich sein und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das verständlich rüberbringen kann.
Nimm es einfach erstmal als gegeben hin.


PierreV schrieb:


> Daher, eine bessere GPU Temperatur, auch wenn das Wasser weniger kühl ist. Richtig ?


Ja, weil diese Effekte eben durch den Durchfluss zustande kommen. Die Grafiken sagen in der Hinsicht ja bisschen was aus. Schau dir die zweite in Kapitel 2.6 an. Da hast du Einlasswassertemperatur und die absolute GPU-Temperatur.


----------



## PierreV (3. Juli 2022)

Danke, alles klar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2022)

Kleine Ergänzung noch: Der zweite Teil gilt, wenn man nur ein zu kühlendes Objekt im Kreislauf hat. Wenn es drei oder vier sind und die auch noch unterschiedliche Heizleistungen haben, mit der größten Wärmequelle als letztes, dann kann ein niedrigerer Durchfluss die Temperatur am ersten Kühler durchaus deutlich senken. Im Gegenzug wird es aber am letzten deutlich wärmer, sodass im _Heizleistungs-gewichteten Durchschnitt_ die Temperatur aller gekühlten Komponenten wieder dem Grundsatz "leicht wärmer werdend mit sinkendem Durchfluss" gerecht wird. Trotzdem hat man diesen Effekt früher teilweise bewusst genutzt bzw. niedrigen Durchfluss bereitwillig akzeptiert, als es noch Festplatten zu kühlen galt. Dafür brauchte man nämlich <40 °C kaltes Wasser, während eine GPU im Hochsommer notfalls auch mal mit 50 °C gekühlt werden kann.

Die Grundüberlegung mit der optimalen Temperatur war übrigens nicht ganz falsch: Tatsächlich wäre eine hohe Wassertemperatur für einen effizienten Radiatoreinsatz wünschenswert und eine möglichst niedrige für die Kühler. Wenn das sich automatisch einpendelnde Gleichgewicht näher am einen oder am anderen Ideal liegt, ist das aus Ingenieurssicht ein wichtiger Hinweis darauf wo man für Temperaturverbesserungen eher optimieren sollte. Als Heimanwender hat man zwar keine Möglichkeit, den Konstruktionsaufwand seines Kühlers und die Herstellung des Radiators gegeneinander aufzuwiegen, aber bei professionellen Lösungen für Rechenzentren spielen solche Überlegungen eine Rolle.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es drei oder vier sind und die auch noch unterschiedliche Heizleistungen haben, mit der größten Wärmequelle als letztes, dann kann ein niedrigerer Durchfluss die Temperatur am ersten Kühler durchaus deutlich senken.


Da hast du völlig recht und den Punkt muss ich noch ergänzen. Das kommt wohl nicht so deutlich rüber, vor allem weil ich auch noch mit identischen Komponenten getestet habe.

Edit: Ist drin unter 3.2, auch wenn ich so frei war, ein aktuelleres Beispiel als wassergekühlte Festplatten zu nehmen.


----------



## retrogamer0815 (4. Juli 2022)

Ich verwende meist eine Faustformel um überschlagsmäßig abschätzen zu können wieviel wärme transportiert wird bzw werden sollte : Um 100l wasser um 10K(°C) zu erwärmen benötigt man ~1000Wh . Folglich kann man mit 100l/h Durchfluss  1000W wegkühlen wenn man es schafft das Wasser im Radiator um 10°C(K) abzukühlen..........


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2022)

Das kommt sogar hin, wären ungefähr 9K bei 100l/h und 1000W.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig recht und den Punkt muss ich noch ergänzen. Das kommt wohl nicht so deutlich rüber, vor allem weil ich auch noch mit identischen Komponenten getestet habe.
> 
> Edit: Ist drin unter 3.2, auch wenn ich so frei war, ein aktuelleres Beispiel als wassergekühlte Festplatten zu nehmen.




Bei RAM dürften insbesondere Übertakter eher auf separate Luftkühlung setzen, aber  ich denke es steigert die Komplexität dieses Werkes nicht sonderlich, den zusätzlichen Absatz drin zu lassen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (4. Juli 2022)

Mal eine ganz blöde Idee, wenn der Durchfluss noch zu gering ist 
Eheim kommt ja aus der Aquaristik und da gibts Pumpen, da fängts bei 300l/h an und hört bei über 3000l/h dann auch wieder mal auf. Aquacomputer verkauft die auch bis zur 1200, Anschlüsse müssten also passen. Nur keine Ahnung ob man da den Durchfluss noch gescheit messen kann. Bei den meisten Sensoren steht ja bis max 1000 dran.


----------



## Duke711 (4. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Grundüberlegung mit der optimalen Temperatur war übrigens nicht ganz falsch: Tatsächlich wäre eine hohe Wassertemperatur für einen effizienten Radiatoreinsatz wünschenswert und eine möglichst niedrige für die Kühler.



Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Entscheidend ist die logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz, die sich bei Kreuzstrom wie folgt definiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in der Gleichung nicht abgebildet ist, ist der Korrekturfaktor für Kreuzstrom. Davon abgesehen steigt die logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz mit steigenden Durchfluss, aus diesem Grund kann der Radiator mehr Leistung abführen und somit ist die Wassertemperatur im Mittel geringer.









						Was ist die logarithmische mittlere Temperaturdifferenz - LMTD - Definition?
					

Ingenieure verwenden häufig eine logarithmische mittlere Temperaturdifferenz (LMTD), mit der die Temperaturantriebskraft für die Wärmeübertragung in Wärmetauschern bestimmt wird. Wärmetechnik



					www.thermal-engineering.org
				




Das auch ein Grund ist warum die Kühlleistung und somit Effizienz mit zunehmender Rohrlänge oder seriell geschalteten Radiatorn abnimmt, da mit jeden Radiator die  logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz und so dessen Kühlleistung abnimmt. Kann man wunderbar in einen Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm abbilden.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2022)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Eheim kommt ja aus der Aquaristik und da gibts Pumpen, da fängts bei 300l/h an und hört bei über 3000l/h dann auch wieder mal auf.


Das sind Maximalangaben. Auf dem Papier schafft die D5 auch 1500l/h, nur wird man die 1500l/h nie sehen. Der Kreislauf hat einen gewissen Widerstand und den muss die Pumpe überwinden. Vereinfacht gesagt kostet das Durchfluss. Willst du die ganze Erklärung wissen, klick auf "Kennlinie" in meiner Signatur.  
Es hat mal jemanden gegeben (müsste sogar hier im Forum gewesen sein), der wollte die 1000l/h fallen sehen. Dafür hat er bei einem Radi und ich glaube 2 Kühlern "nur" 18 D5's gebraucht.


----------



## Duke711 (4. Juli 2022)

@Sinusspass

Der Knick in der Kurve bezüglich des Radiator kommt übrigens von der Transitionsphase (Übergang von laminar zur turbulent), also hier erst bei ~ 300 l/h Stunde. Davor ist die Strömung laminar. Auch bei Kühlern tritt übrigens nicht so schnell eine Turbulenz ein:






						Auf der Suche nach der Turbulenz und nicht gefunden
					

Immer wieder lese ich von Turbulenz in einem Kühler, konnte bis jetzt aber noch keine ausfindig machen:   Update   Erst ab ~ 95 L/h geht die Strömung in den parallel Kanälen zur einer turbulenten Strömung über und eine volle entwickelte turbulente Strömung ensteht erst ab ~ 280 L/h. Somit kann...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Denn die Gleichung gilt auch für einen Kühler:



			https://thermal-engineering.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/logarithmic-mean-temperature-difference-definition.png
		


Hier bei den Kühlern ist erst ein Knick bei 300 L/h in dem Messdiagramm, vermutlich weil auch hier erst die Transitionsphase beginnt.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2022)

Gut, dass wir den selben Gedanken bei dem Knick mit dem Radiator haben. Das könnte man bei mehreren Radiatoren noch ausführen...


----------



## Icebreaker87 (4. Juli 2022)

@Sinusspass Ja Widerstand kostet Durchfluss (Kühler, Radi, Winkle, etc)
18x D5, das Bild würde ich gerne sehen
Der wäre wohl mit einer Eheim 2400 besser aufgestellt gewesen (und nur ein Bruchteil der Kosten)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2022)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Idee, wenn der Durchfluss noch zu gering ist
> Eheim kommt ja aus der Aquaristik und da gibts Pumpen, da fängts bei 300l/h an und hört bei über 3000l/h dann auch wieder mal auf. Aquacomputer verkauft die auch bis zur 1200, Anschlüsse müssten also passen. Nur keine Ahnung ob man da den Durchfluss noch gescheit messen kann. Bei den meisten Sensoren steht ja bis max 1000 dran.



Der maximale Durchfluss bei einem Widerstand von Null ist das uninteressante Ende der Kennlinie. Restriktive Wasserkühlungskreisläufe liegen in der Regel näher am anderen Ende, der maximalen Förderhöhe bei Fördermenge Null. Da schneiden Aquarienpumpen ziemlich schlecht ab, weil sie halt normalerweise nur in einem offenen System umwälzen sollen. Früher wurden 1048 und 1200 regulär in Wasserkühlungsshops angeboten und einige haben sogar mit 1260ern experimentiert ("die Pumpe im ITX-Format" ). Aber nach dem DDC und D5 verfügbar wurden, hat sich das sehr schnell gegeben. Die Vibrationen der dicken Eheims sind schwer zu managen, das Ergebnis daher meist genauso laut wie eine voll aufgedrehte Laing oder deren zwei und letztere liefern in einer Wasserkühlung definitiv die bessere Performance ab.

Wenn du mehr dazu lesen willst und irgendwo ein PCGH-Archiv (physisch oder Heft-DVD) zur Hand hast – in der 09/15 habe ich das mal ausführlich durchgetestet und dabei neben Durchfluss und Temperatur eben auch den Druck erfasst. (Alternativ noch im Sammelpaket zu erwerben, einzelne Plus-Version oder irgendwas, was man online pasten könnte, existiert aus der Zeit leider nicht.)




Duke711 schrieb:


> Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Entscheidend ist die logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz, die sich bei Kreuzstrom wie folgt definiert:...




Ich habe überhaupt keine Angaben zur näheren Betrachtung des durchflussabhängigen Temperaturverlaufs im Radiator gemacht, sonderne eine allemeine Aussage zur Korrelation von Wassertemperatur und Wärmeübergang. Wenn letztere "nicht richtig" war und Radiatoren demnach im Umkehrschluss deiner Aussage unabhängig von der Wassertemperatur performen, wäre es reichlich dämlich, den Temperaturverlauf genauer zu berechnen, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2022)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Der wäre wohl mit einer Eheim 2400 besser aufgestellt gewesen (und nur ein Bruchteil der Kosten)


Nein, eben nicht. Die Eheim 2400 würde diesen Durchfluss niemals gegen Widerstand liefern. Wichtig, um Widerstände zu überwinden, ist der Druck, den die Pumpe aufbaut und da ist die Eheim 2400 genauso gut wie eine D5. Die D5 liefert ja auch nicht einfach 1500l/h, nur weil sie das an sich kann. Das ist eine Maximalangabe, welche ohne jeglichen Widerstand ermittelt wird. Hast du auch nur einen Kühler und nichts sonst im Kreislauf, kannst du dich von den 1500l/h der D5 oder den 2400l/h der Eheim verabschieden, weil davon bestenfalls noch 500 übrig bleiben. Noch einen Radiator dazu und du bist mit Glück noch bei 350.
Deshalb sind die 1000l/h ja so schwer, weil es einen Wahnsinnsdruck braucht, um so einen Durchfluss zu erzielen. Der Widerstand eines einzigen Kühlers ist da schon wirklich gewaltig. Ich habe hier über 10 Pumpen (aber nicht genug Deckel) und bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich es mit einem einzigen Kühler als Widerstand nicht schaffe, 1000l/h zu knacken. Auch wenn es einen Versuch wert wäre. 
Ließ einfach den Artikel in meiner Signatur, wenn du die wirkliche Erklärung willst.
Den Test da oben habe ich mit 2 DDCs und einer D5 zusammen gemacht. So waren die 300l/h drin. 400l/h hätte ich vermutlich noch geschafft, wenn ich alles an Pumpen zusammengeschmissen hätte, was ich so habe. Aber jenseits davon war´s das und da würde ich mir auch langsam Sorgen wegen des Drucks machen. Ich will nicht schon wieder einen Kreislauf sprengen.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es soweit. Der Artikel hier war doch einiges an Arbeit, vor allem das Erstellen der Messdaten. Da war ich eine ganze Weile mit beschäftigt. Die Auswertung hat doch noch die ein oder andere interessante Kleinigkeit zutage gefördert.
> So, wenn ihr noch Fragen oder Kritik habt, immer her damit. Die Fragen werde ich versuchen, zu beantworten und, wenn sinnvoll, in den Artikel einfließen zu lassen, die Kritik werde ich wie immer ignorieren oder darauf pampig antworten.


Top,


Endlich hat es mal einer ermittelt und ich hoffe, das diverse veraltete Weisheiten damit ein Ende finden!

Danke, ganz großartige Arbeit!


----------



## m0nk_de (11. Juli 2022)

Entgegen meiner Gewohnheiten muss ich doch mal was los werden: Vielen Dank für all die Arbeit und diesen großartigen Artikel! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## PierreV (28. Juli 2022)

Jetzt wo es gut bewiesen scheint, dass es gut ist, einen Mindestdurchfluss von 60 L/h zu haben, aber dass es nur unwesentlich hilft, darüber hinauszugehen, gibt es eine Schlussfolgerung, die in Bezug auf die Whal der Pumpe gezogen werden kann ?

Man hört öfters, dass eine DDC lauter ist als eine D5. Dies ist sicherlich wahr bei voller Leistung.  Aber was interessant wäre, ist zu wissen, was es bei 60 L/h ist. Grundsätzlich sollte ein DDC diesen Durchfluss erreichen, indem sie langsamer als eine D5 dreht. Aber wäre sie dann auch weniger Laut als eine D5 ? Ich konnte keine Daten zu diesem Thema finden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juli 2022)

Hier finden sich Zahlen: 








						[PLUS-TOPSELLER] 10 Wasserkühlungspumpen im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Die aktive Bewegung des flüssigen Kühlmediums ist die definierende Eigenschaft einer Wasserkühlung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Da DDCs kaum noch eine Rolle spielen, habe ich aber nur die DDC310 in einer Konfiguration mitgetestet. Die war bei 75 Prozent ihrer maximalen Drehzahl minimal leiser als die meisten D5 bei 50 Prozent (aber lauter als die leiseste) und ähnlich stark. Tatsächlich war das Verhältnis aus Lautheit und Leistung bei der DDC310 @100 Prozent deutlich besser, da sie allgemein schon recht leise ist, aber die Leistung braucht halt kaum jemand.

Allerdings war die objektive Lautheit nie das große Problem bei den DDC – sondern das hochfrequente Geräusch. Ich persönliche empfinde die D5 als deutlich angenehmer und wenn man noch irgendwelche anderen typischen PC-Geräuschquellen hat (Lüfter, Festplatten) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass sie das D5-Summen darin untergeht. Eine pfeifende DDC hört man, wenn die Ohren gut genug sind um sie überhaupt zu hören, immer heraus.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Juli 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es gut bewiesen scheint, dass es gut ist, einen Mindestdurchfluss von 60 L/h zu haben, aber dass es nur unwesentlich hilft, darüber hinauszugehen, gibt es eine Schlussfolgerung, die in Bezug auf die Whal der Pumpe gezogen werden kann ?
> 
> Man hört öfters, dass eine DDC lauter ist als eine D5. Dies ist sicherlich wahr bei voller Leistung.  Aber was interessant wäre, ist zu wissen, was es bei 60 L/h ist. Grundsätzlich sollte ein DDC diesen Durchfluss erreichen, indem sie langsamer als eine D5 dreht. Aber wäre sie dann auch weniger Laut als eine D5 ? Ich konnte keine Daten zu diesem Thema finden.


Ich würde gar nicht sagen, das es über 60 Liter pro Stunde nur unwesentlich hilft. 

Das Problem deiner Frage ist doch, das die Antwort individuell ist.  Jeder Kreislauf ist anders.


----------



## PierreV (28. Juli 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich würde gar nicht sagen, das es über 60 Liter pro Stunde nur unwesentlich hilft.


Du hast Recht, Ich habe mich ohne Nuancen ausgedrückt. Ich hätte vielleicht sagen sollen, dass eine Erhöhung des Durchflusses über 60 L/h hinaus etwas bringt, aber weniger als darunter. Oder besser gesagt :


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mehr Durchfluss immer besser, aber es spielt auch die Lautstärke mit rein und der finanzielle Aufwand durch eine stärkere/mehrere Pumpen. Gängig ist die Regel, dass man mit 60l/h gut versorgt ist. Da gehe ich konform, 60l/h reichen aus, um die gröbsten Nachteile durch geringen Durchfluss auch bei hoher Abwärme abzufangen. [...] Um es zusammenzufassen: 60l/h sind ein guter Richtwert, darunter geht auch, ist aber mit steigenden Nachteilen bei der Temperatur verbunden. Darüber ist alles bis 150l/h sinnvoll, danach überschreiten die Kosten in der Regel den Nutzen.





derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Problem deiner Frage ist doch, das die Antwort individuell ist.  Jeder Kreislauf ist anders.



Ich verstehe nicht, wie die Antwort auf meiner Frage vom Kreislauf abhängen würde. Es ist klar, dass jedes System seinen eigenen Widerstand gegen Pumpendruck hat. Aber auf dem selben Kreislauf, egal welcher Wiederstand dieser hat, sollte doch immer eine DDC langsamer drehen um den selben Durchfluss zu erreichen als eine D5. Oder sehe Ich das Falsch ?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2022)

Hierzu kann sicherlich @Sinusspass mehr berichten, da er lang jährliche Erfahrung mit diesen Pumpen hat, aber meine DDC Pumpe leistet mit minimaler Drehzahl einen geringeren Durchfluss als die D5 Pumpe was mein Sohn verbaut hat. Bei der D5 kommt das System meines Sohnes auf etwa 65 l/h und ich nur auf etwa 29 l/h. Ich muss die Pumpen mindestens auf 25 % Drehzahl stellen, damit mein Durchfluss auch auf solch ein Wert kommt.

Damit ich mit der Drehzahl niedriger komme habe ich mir deshalb auch zwei DDC Pumpen verbaut und komme so mit 25 % Drehzahl beider Pumpen auf etwa 85 l/h. Kann es aber nicht 100 % vergleichen, weil mein Loop viel größer ist, als was mein Sohn in seinem System verbaut hat. Die DDC Pumpe braucht nach meinem Kenntnisstand mehr Drehzahl, um auf vollen Touren zu kommen. Sie ist aber klein und kompakt, was wiederum ihr Vorteil ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> gibt es eine Schlussfolgerung, die in Bezug auf die Whal der Pumpe gezogen werden kann ?


Nein, weil es da eben auf den Kreislauf ankommt, welche Pumpe zweckmäßig ist.


PierreV schrieb:


> Aber was interessant wäre, ist zu wissen, was es bei 60 L/h ist. Grundsätzlich sollte ein DDC diesen Durchfluss erreichen, indem sie langsamer als eine D5 dreht. Aber wäre sie dann auch weniger Laut als eine D5 ?


Das Problem dabei ist, dass es dabei nicht nur auf die Pumpenmechanik an sich (DDC oder D5) ankommt, sondern noch auf viele andere Faktoren. Da hätten wir Fertigungstoleranzen der einzelnen Pumpe, unterschiedliche Pcb-Variationen (gerade bei der DDC), die benötigte Drehzahl und dann noch den verwendeten Deckel. Da kann man selbst Artikel aus der selben Baureihe kaum miteinander vergleichen. Kleines Beispiel: Die Messing-Eisdecke von ALC ist subjektiv (ich habe sie nicht gewogen) bei der DDC nur halb so schwer wie bei der D5. Da hat man so viele verschiedene Aspekte, dass es ungeheuer schwer ist, das richtig dazustellen.
Sicher, wenn man Geld reinsteckt und sich einen ordentlichen Messingdeckel und ein ordentliches Metallgehäuse für die DDC holt, das alles entkoppelt, dazu eine Variante mit ordentlichem PCB hat und diese sinnvoll regelt, dann ist die DDC meistens die bessere Pumpe. Unentkoppelt an einer leichten Pumpen-Agb-Kombi ist eine (ungedrosselte) DDC jedoch ziemlicher Humbug. Umgekehrt ist eine D5 aber einfacher zu handhaben und vor allem immer regelbar. Deswegen greift die Mehrheit heutzutage lieber zur D5. Verübeln kann ich es den wenigsten.
Vielleicht mache ich noch eine Testreihe dazu. Dual-DDC gegen Dual-D5, alles unter Messingdeckel. Hexen kann ich ja auch nicht, auch wenn ich ganz gerne ein Lager voller Pumpen und Deckel hätte. Irgendwo fliegt auch noch ein MPS-Pressure rum...


PierreV schrieb:


> Aber auf dem selben Kreislauf, egal welcher Wiederstand dieser hat, sollte doch immer eine DDC langsamer drehen um den selben Durchfluss zu erreichen als eine D5. Oder sehe Ich das Falsch ?


Das stimmt meistens auch (ja, es gibt einen Fall, wo es nicht so ist, der ist aber recht praxisfern), nur sagt Drehzahl allein wenig aus. Meine beiden DDC 3.2 Pwm eingepackt in Metall auf mehreren Shoggy-Sandwiches sind auf 4500 Umdrehungen vergleichbar laut bzw. einen Ticken leiser als meine DDC 310 an einem mittelmäßig entkoppelten Agb am NCase M1. Der Leistungsunterschied ist gewaltig, der Lautstärkeunterschied weniger. Das ist ja das Problem, warum man so schwer pauschale Aussagen treffen kann.


----------



## PierreV (30. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Antworten IIcarius und Sinus, Ich verstehe besser.

@Sinus, wenn Du eine Testreihe machst, wäre es Super.

Ich habe auf YouTube einen Test gefunden (auf Spanish) der eine D5 und eine DDC vergleicht, nacheinander in zwei verschiedene Kreisläufe.

Der erste Kreislauf ist als «alta» im Video bezeichnet. Er besteht aus einer GPU, eine CPU und zwei Radiatoren (einer von den zwei ist zu sehen und ist angeblich ein 120x240er). Der zweite Kreislauf ist als «baja» im Video bezeichnet. Er besteht nur aus einem 120er Radiator.

In beiden Kreisläufe erreicht die DDC den gleichen Durchfluss, mit ungefähr 20% weniger Umdrehungen als die D5, egal von welchem Durchfluss wir sprechen. In dem «grossen» Kreislauf sind 66 L/h mit ungefähr 2950 RMP für die D5 und 2300 RPM für die DDC, erreicht.

Er sagt die D5 ist von Bykski und hat folgende Spezifikationen : Druck : 3,8 m, max. Durchfluss : 1100 L/h, max RPM : 4000-4800, Leistungsaufnahme : 18W

Die DDC ist von Barrow : Druck : 5-6 m, max. Durchfluss : 960 L/h, max RPM : 4800, Leistungsaufnahme : 17 W

In Bezug auf Geräusche wird gesagt dass beide Pumpen vergleichbar sind, wenn sie mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit betrieben werden. Man sieht es nur schlecht, aber angeblich wurde der Vergleich bei ungefähr 60 L/h gemacht.

Hier das Link zum Video. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=buA4tswl6sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Grafiken mit den Ergebnisse sind auf 5m22s und 5m30s und 5m54 zu sehen.

Um jetzt zu einer individuellen Frage zu kommen, Ich plane einen Kreislauf mit 3 480er Radis, eine GPU und eine CPU. Was für eine Pumpe wäre die Beste um mich von den 60 L/h anzunähern, aber trotzdem einen leisen (möglichst unhörbaren) Betrieb zu haben ? Auf jedem Fall wird die Pumpe von dem AGB getrennt sein und gut entkoppelt. Zwischen ABG und Pumpe kann ich Problemlos einen Schlauch tun, aber sonst Plane Ich Hardtubes einzubauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juli 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> @Sinus, wenn Du eine Testreihe machst, wäre es Super.


Mhm, grade ich ohne professionelles Soundmessgerät und nur mit Ohrenmeter als Messgerät für Betriebsgeräusch.  
Na ja, ich schaue, was ich machen kann. Wenn ich meinen MPS Pressure finde, vorher spiele ich nicht mit Pumpen rum.


PierreV schrieb:


> In dem «grossen» Kreislauf sind 66 L/h mit ungefähr 2950 RMP für die D5 und 2300 RPM für die DDC, erreicht.


Könnte durchaus so hinkommen.


PierreV schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe wäre die Beste um mich von den 60 L/h anzunähern, aber trotzdem einen leisen (möglichst unhörbaren) Betrieb zu haben ?


Im Bereich 60l/h ist die DDC eigentlich immer die bessere Wahl, wenn es um Drehzahl/Leistung geht. Wie laut das dann wird....


PierreV schrieb:


> Auf jedem Fall wird die Pumpe von dem AGB getrennt sein und gut entkoppelt.


.... kommt darauf an. Deckel, Gehäuse, Entkopplung, PCB.


PierreV schrieb:


> Zwischen ABG und Pumpe kann ich Problemlos einen Schlauch tun, aber sonst Plane Ich Hardtubes einzubauen.


Auch hinter die Pumpe. Nur ein Schlauch bringt nix nicht so viel, der muss schon an beiden Enden sein, wenn man entkoppeln will.


----------



## PierreV (1. August 2022)

Danke Sinus.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen MPS Pressure finde, vorher spiele ich nicht mit Pumpen rum.


Einen MPS Pressure wird den Druck messen, wenn Ich Richtig verstanden habe. Aber Ich verstehe nicht wofür dies in in diesem Zusammenhang, nützlich ist ?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Auch hinter die Pumpe. Nur ein Schlauch bringt nix nicht so viel, der muss schon an beiden Enden sein, wenn man entkoppeln will.


Sollte der Schlauch eine minimal Länge haben  oder würde 1 cm genügend sein, für eine Entkopplung ?  Könnte man einen Stück Schlauch haben der danach mit fittings an einem Hardtube verbuden wäre ?

Es gibt doch sicher Konfigurationen wo die Vibrationen nicht so stark sind, dass eine solche Entkopplung erforderlich ist ? Zum Beispiel eine D5 bei mittlerer Leistung in einem Metalldeckel ? Natürlich, wenn wir von einer DDC auf voller Leistung sprechen, stelle Ich mir gut vor das eine solche Entkopplung sehr nützlich ist. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Bereich 60l/h ist die DDC eigentlich immer die bessere Wahl, wenn es um Drehzahl/Leistung geht. Wie laut das dann wird....
> 
> .... kommt darauf an. Deckel, Gehäuse, Entkopplung, PCB.


Ich sehe langsam ein, dass eine perfekte Lösung schwierig zu erreichen ist. Vormutlich muss man wissen was man bevorzugt (Leistung, Stille, Kosten, Ästhetik) und einige Nachteile akzeptieren, in Bezug auf was weniger wichtig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> Sollte der Schlauch eine minimal Länge haben oder würde 1 cm genügend sein, für eine Entkopplung ? Könnte man einen Stück Schlauch haben der danach mit fittings an einem Hardtube verbuden wäre ?


Würde ich nicht machen.
Ein Schlauch wird an einer Wulst eingeklemmt, was du selbst mit Gewalt kaum abgezogen bekommst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hardtube wird nur mit Druck auf die Röhre festgehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar ist es schon machbar, was du schreibst, aber eine 100 % Sicherheit, dass sich diese Verbindung nicht lösen könnte, hättest du nicht. Denn Hardtube kannst du mit etwas Kraft und Bewegung aus dem Anschluss ziehen. Mit Schlauch würde fast zuvor der Schlauch abreißen.

In meinem Fall habe ich auch von der Pumpe bis zur Zwischendecke Schlauch gezogen und darüber dann alles mit Hardtube.



PierreV schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sicher Konfigurationen wo die Vibrationen nicht so stark sind, dass eine solche Entkopplung erforderlich ist ? Zum Beispiel eine D5 bei mittlerer Leistung in einem Metalldeckel ? Natürlich, wenn wir von einer DDC auf voller Leistung sprechen, stelle Ich mir gut vor das eine solche Entkopplung sehr nützlich ist.


Eine Pumpe wird immer eine Vibration erzeugen, daher sollte eine Pumpe immer entkoppelt werden. Mit einer D5 aus dem System des Rechners meines Sohnes haben bereits Gummipuffer und eine niedrige Drehzahl ausgereicht, dass von der Pumpe nichts zu hören ist.



PierreV schrieb:


> Ich sehe langsam ein, dass eine perfekte Lösung schwierig zu erreichen ist.


Doch, ist zu erreichen, aber kostet halt Geld.

Denn wie bei den Lüfter können mehrere Pumpen langsamer laufen und erreichen dann immer noch gemeinsam ausreichend Durchfluss. In meinem Fall erreiche ich 85 Liter/h mit zwei DDC Pumpen die nur mit 25 % Drehzahl laufen und sind so nicht aus dem System zu hören. Die erzeugen dann sogar so wenig Vibration mit dem Metalldeckel, dass ich mit dieser Drehzahl noch nicht mal eine Vibration spüren kann. Ich muss dazu schon volle Drehzahl beider Pumpen anliegen haben, was fast 200 l/h bringt, um sie spüren und hören zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei es in meinem Fall auch etwas Overkill ist, denn eine Pumpe bekommt man gut entkoppelt auch recht leise hin. Meine zwei Pumpen könnte ich auch unter 25 % betreiben, weil 85 l/h auch etwas Overkill sind. 

Aber da sie dabei leise ausfallen und die Regelung im Programm sich ohne Kurve besser auf min. 25 % einstellen lässt, belasse ich es dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PierreV (1. August 2022)

Danke IIcarus


IICARUS schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen.
> Ein Schlauch wird an einer Wulst eingeklemmt, was du selbst mit Gewalt kaum abgezogen bekommst. Ein Hardtube wird nur mit Druck auf die Röhre festgehalten. Zwar ist es schon machbar, was du schreibst, aber eine 100 % Sicherheit, dass sich diese Verbindung nicht lösen könnte, hättest du nicht. Denn Hardtube kannst du mit etwas Kraft und Bewegung aus dem Anschluss ziehen. Mit Schlauch würde fast zuvor der Schlauch abreißen.



Ich hatte an so etwas gedacht um einen Stück Schlauch zwischen pumpe und Hardtubes einzubauen : Erst mal, an der Pumpe, eine G1/4 Schlauchverschraubung (compression fitting), dann 1 cm Schlauch, dann wieder eine G1/4 Schlauchverschraubung, dann einen G 1/4 Buchse auf Buchse Adapter und dann die Hardtube Verschraubung.



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall erreiche ich 85 Liter/h mit zwei DDC Pumpen die nur mit 25 % Drehzahl laufen und sind so nicht aus dem System zu hören. Die erzeugen dann sogar so wenig Vibration mit dem Metalldeckel, dass ich mit dieser Drehzahl noch nicht mal eine Vibration spüren kann.


Es war genau diese Konfiguration, an die ich dachte. In diesem Fall kann man doch ohne Risiko von zusätzlichem Lärm, Hardtubes direkt an der Pumpe anschliessen oder nicht einmal ?


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2022)

Mit Schlauch an Hardtube habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber ein gutes Gefühl hatte ich dabei  nicht. In meinem Loop habe ich zwar auch Röhren gesetzt die sozusagen frei stehen, aber dann habe ich keine Vibration einer Pumpe ständig anliegen.

Beispiele die Röhren die von meiner Grafikkarte abgehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> Einen MPS Pressure wird den Druck messen, wenn Ich Richtig verstanden habe. Aber Ich verstehe nicht wofür dies in in diesem Zusammenhang, nützlich ist ?


Wenn ich schon teste, dann auch richtig. Eine Pumpe erzeugt Druck, Kühler und Radiatoren fressen Druck,...
Die Hintergründe kannst du nachlesen, wenn du in meiner Signatur auf "Kennlinie" klickst.


PierreV schrieb:


> Sollte der Schlauch eine minimal Länge haben  oder würde 1 cm genügend sein, für eine Entkopplung ?


Kommt drauf an, meistens ja, aber es ist ja nicht nur der Schlauch, sondern auch die gesamte Montage der Pumpe.


PierreV schrieb:


> Könnte man einen Stück Schlauch haben der danach mit fittings an einem Hardtube verbuden wäre ?


Das geht, zur Stabilität solltest du das aber anders machen. Der Übergang sollte auf jeden Fall fest sitzen. Viele machen das so, dass sie im Sichtbereich des Gehäuses alles mit Hardtubes machen und da, wo es keiner sieht, Schlauch einsetzen. Dort findet sich dann auch die Pumpe. Ohne eine feste Stabilisierung dieses Übergangs würde ich das lassen.


PierreV schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sicher Konfigurationen wo die Vibrationen nicht so stark sind, dass eine solche Entkopplung erforderlich ist ? Zum Beispiel eine D5 bei mittlerer Leistung in einem Metalldeckel ?


Hab ich genau so bei meinem System im Sichtbereich. Die Pumpe läuft auf 1900 Umdrehungen, damit sie Ruhe gibt. Da ist nichts entkoppelt.
Sicher, mit leichter Entkopplung geht schon mehr, vor allem ist der Übergang fließend und ich habe mein System auf komplett-lautlos optimiert.


PierreV schrieb:


> Ich sehe langsam ein, dass eine perfekte Lösung schwierig zu erreichen ist. Vormutlich muss man wissen was man bevorzugt (Leistung, Stille, Kosten, Ästhetik) und einige Nachteile akzeptieren, in Bezug auf was weniger wichtig ist.


Ja, so isses. Man kann mit entsprechendem finanziellen Aufwand und dem nötigen Platz schon Einiges erreichen, aber manchmal rennt man eben in Probleme.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2022)

Bei mir habe ich auch nicht groß was entkoppelt. Habe nur ein paar Streifen Moosgummi darunter gesetzt. Zuvor hatte ich es auch mit Schaumstoff versucht, aber damit kippte die Pumpe einseitig unschön ab. Da die Pumpe mit solch einer Drehzahl keine große Vibration erzeugt hat es am Ende mit Moosgummi ausgereicht


----------



## PierreV (2. August 2022)

Danke Sinus und IIcarius. Es ist viel klarer.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage. Angenommen Ich würde mich für eine D5 entscheiden, dann würde Ich sie gerne in einem Messingtop von Aquacomputer einbauen https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3949 Es wird aber wegen dem Gewicht, Empfohlen diesen Messingtop nur stehend einzubauen, und dies würde schlecht in meinem System passen. Denkt ihr Ich könnte den Messingtop hängend montieren, und die Pumpe auf einem Shoggy setzen, der dann das grösste Teil von dem Gewicht unterstützen würde ? Die Halterung von dem Messingtop würde dann fasst nur zu Stabilisierung dienen.


----------



## ZakMc (3. August 2022)

Ich habe zwei D5 Pumpen im System. Eine D5 next in Kombination mit  AGB und eine normale D5 mit dem Messingtop von AC. Die Pumpe ist mit einer Pumpen-Halterung für 140 Radiatoren/Lüfter und 4 Entkopplungsringe aus Gummi für Festplatten hängend montiert. Davor hatte ich es mit den Shoggy die mit dazu sind montiert und dafür ist die Konstruktion viel zu schwer. Ich hatte dann eine Stütze dran gebastelt, der Bringer war es nicht. Habe  immer Bammel gehabt das die Pumpe abfällt. Ich mache morgen ein Bild und suche die Bestellung raus, was ich genau gekauft habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. August 2022)

PierreV schrieb:


> Denkt ihr Ich könnte den Messingtop hängend montieren, und die Pumpe auf einem Shoggy setzen, der dann das grösste Teil von dem Gewicht unterstützen würde ? Die Halterung von dem Messingtop würde dann fasst nur zu Stabilisierung dienen.


Grundsätzlich geht das, wenn du es so eingebaut bekommst, dass das Gewicht wirklich auf dem Shoggy liegt und kaum Kraft auf die eigentliche Halterung ausgeübt wird. 
Vor dem selben Problem stand ich selbst vor einer Weile. Hab's dann doch so eingebaut wie vorgesehen.


----------



## BudSpencer (12. September 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da DDCs kaum noch eine Rolle spielen, habe ich aber nur die DDC310 in einer Konfiguration mitgetestet



Sorry, dass ist m.E. sehr pauschal und mehr von persönlicher Meinung geprägt als von objektiver Beobachtung.
Die Aussagen von @Sinusspass sind hier deutlich differenzierter.

Ich hatte im Hardwareluxx mehrere Testungen mit (bis zu 4x DDC und 4x D5 auch Vpp755) gemacht bei einem Kreislauf von TechN AMD, Bykski 3090, drei 1260mm Supernova und diverse QD-Verschlüsse etc. gemacht.

Fakt ist, dass die DDC (17Watt/18 Watt Platine) immer mehr Leistung bringt als eine D5 - getestet mit je bis zu 4 Pumpen und 425 l/h Durchfluss. Auch Mischbetrieb habe ich getestet. Je weniger Pumpen und/oder je restriktiver der Kreislauf, desto besser schneidet die DDC ab. Alles im seriellen Betrieb, weil es bei WaKü fast immer am meisten Sinn macht.
Ja sie ist bei 100% lauter (je nach Top und Base), aber bringt auch eben auch mehr Leistung - gedrosselt, bei gleichem Durchfluss ist sie subjektiv nicht lauter. Ja, man sollte sie bei höherer Wassertemp vermutlich kühlen, aber sie ist immernoch deutlich kleiner und macht bei engeren Gehäusen oder mehreren internen Pumpen in der Praktikabilität einen großen Unterschied.
Ich habe folgende DDC getestet: Barrow, EK 4.2, DDC 1t plus und war besonders von den Barrow Pumpen Preis/-Leistungsmäßig sehr angetan.
Mir ist bis auf eine Alphacool Vpp755 noch nie eine Pumpe ausgefallen.

Auch wenn man denkt die Kennlinie bei der D5 skaliere besser im Reihenbertieb (so war @Sinusspass und meine Annahme) und mehr Durchfluss - nein, die Messungen (mit zwei High Flow Next) favorisieren bei der Maximalleistung immer die DDC. Über die Leistung pro dB kann ich nur subjektive Aussagen treffen und empfinde es, wie gesagt, als äquivalent.

Sofern der Platz es zulässt, würde ich Enthusiasten immer zwei DDC mit PWM empfehlen. Redundanz/Ausfallsicherheit und ca. 50% (47-53%, nicht 100%!) Mehrleistung beim Durchfluss bei gleicher Drehzahl gegenüber Single-Pumpe. So kann man im Idle die Pumpen easy bei 100 l/h laufen lassen und unter Last auf 200+ l/h hoch - das alles ist dann immernoch gedrosselt. Wem die Lautstärke egal ist, der hat bei normalen/internen Systemen locker 350 l/h.

Als Anhaltspunkt, im PC meiner Freundin: EK DDC 4.2 Aqualis-Top, Alphacool Dual-180mm XT45 + 240mm XT45, Alphacool XPX, High Flow Next, 1x 90 Grad Winkel und 1 x 45 Grad. Ist man bei ca. 25 Grad Wassertemp bei ~280 l/h mit 100% EK DDC 4.2 (= EK DDC 3.2). Mit zwei Pumpen sind es  über 400 l/h.

Edit: Im Vergleich von D5 und DDC waren alle Pumpen immer irgendwie entkoppelt.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Sofern der Platz es zulässt, würde immer Enthusiasten immer zwei DDC mit PWM empfehlen.


Kann ich bestätigen, mit einem Metalltop was ich mir von @Sinusspass gekauft habe, sind beide Pumpe mit 25 % Drehzahl gar nicht zu hören. Ich kann noch nicht mal eine Vibration spüren. Mit meinem großen Loop erreiche ich damit mit beiden Pumpen immer noch 85 Liter. Mit voller Drehzahl beider Pumpen komme ich auf etwa 180 l/h und wenn meine Wassertemperatur auf 47 °C kommt, sogar bis auf 210 l/h.

Wobei diese 47 °C von mir mit ausgeschaltete Lüfter erzeugt wurde und normalerweise mit dem Mora nicht über 30-32 °C Wassertemperatur (Last) komme. Habe mir auch zwei DDC Pumpen verbaut, damit ich beide etwas langsamer laufen lassen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BudSpencer (12. September 2022)

Wow, das sieht ja edel aus.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2022)

Das hat @Sinusspass so bearbeitet.
Hat er wirklich sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## ZakMc (14. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Als Anhaltspunkt, im PC meiner Freundin: EK DDC 4.2 Aqualis-Top, Alphacool Dual-180mm XT45 + 240mm XT45, Alphacool XPX, High Flow Next, 1x 90 Grad Winkel und 1 x 45 Grad. Ist man bei ca. 25 Grad Wassertemp bei ~280 l/h mit 100% EK DDC 4.2 (= EK DDC 3.2). Mit zwei Pumpen sind es über 400 l/h.



Glaubst doch du doch selber nicht das da 400 l/h die Stunde stehen mit zwei Pumpen! Was IICARUS schreibt kann ich so bestätigen bei max 210 l/h ist Schluss. Ich komme so auf ca 190 l/h mit zwei D5 Pumpen auf 100% bei ca 28 °C.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Und auch nur mit 47 °C, mit 30-32 °C komme ich auch nur auf etwa 180-190 l/h.

Mit dem Mora erreiche ich auch zwischen 28 und 32 °C. Auf 47 °C lasse ich manchmal die Lüfter nicht mitlaufen, damit ich die Luft nach dem Befüllen mit etwas mehr Druck besser rausbekomme.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. September 2022)

Eine sehr starke Pumpe, 2 Radis, ein Kühler, kaum Winkel und überhaupt ein strömungsoptimierter Loop... Doch, kann schon sein. Ist nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Duke711 (14. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eine sehr starke Pumpe, 2 Radis, ein Kühler, kaum Winkel und überhaupt ein strömungsoptimierter Loop... Doch, kann schon sein. Ist nicht unmöglich.



Halte ich für unmöglich. Bei 400 L/h sind es um die 1 - 2 bar. Auch 280 L/h mit nur einer Pumpe können nicht stimmen. Besonders der XPX ist eine Bremse. Unmöglich mit einem XPX und einer DDC auf 280 L/h zu kommen. Da zeigt eher der Volumenstrommesser falsche Werte an.

Für alle die es Interessiert: Sheet "Druckverlust"









						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Der XPX ist im Datensatz inkludiert.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. September 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der HF Next großartig falsche Werte liefert. Selbst habe ich es nicht gemessen, vielleicht hilft ein Screenshot aber, um die Sache aufzuklären @BudSpencer 
Von meinen eigenen Beobachtungen her (keine expliziten Messungen mit der Hardware!) würde ich es subjektiv nicht unbedingt ausschließen.


----------



## Duke711 (14. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der HF Next großartig falsche Werte liefert. Selbst habe ich es nicht gemessen, vielleicht hilft ein Screenshot aber, um die Sache aufzuklären @BudSpencer
> Von meinen eigenen Beobachtungen her (keine expliziten Messungen mit der Hardware!) würde ich es subjektiv nicht unbedingt ausschließen.



Doch ist möglich, hatte ich selber schon. Das alte System erreichte mit zwei D5 auf 100% und einem XPX gerade mal ~ 130 l/h. Mehr dazu in der Sheet.

Vertrauen kann man nur Ultraschall, oder wie ich gehandhabt habe, einfach auslitern. Ist am genausten.  Diese Flügelräder kann man nicht immer trauen, denn diese erzeugen auch nur ein Drehzahlsignal. Das kann sehr wohl falsch interpretiert werden. Auch sind Schlauchbiegungen vor oder hinter dem Flügelrad sehr zum Nachteil.

Ergänzung:
Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich Flügelradmesser basieren alle auf den Produkten von Aquacomputer. So genau wie in dem Test von "Igor" angepriesen sind nicht alle Exemplare und einige zeigten auch irgendwas an, und wichen um ~ 50 L/h bei (250 L/h) ab.

280 L/h sind mit einem XPX und nur einer DDC (egal welche Version) jeden Falls nicht möglich.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. September 2022)

Sehe ich mir Vergleichstests an, agiert der XPX im üblichen Bereich und nicht allzu weit außerhalb der gängigen Messwerte für Kühler. Dass durchweg alle Webseiten einen Messfehler haben, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.  Zudem kommt der HF Next mit eigener Auswertelektronik daher und gibt das Signal über Usb an den Aquasuite-Dienst weiter. 
Da würde ich den Fehler eher bei deiner Messung vermuten und nicht bei 10 anderen. 130l/h sind für Dual-D5 einfach nur unterirdisch. Sicher, dass da alles gestimmt hat.


----------



## Richu006 (14. September 2022)

Glaube ihr habt alle recht.

Denn die D5's haben einen sehr hohen maximal Durchflusswert (also viel menge, bei keinem Wiederstand)

Aber die D5's erzeugen nicht allzu viel Druck. Daher nimmt der Durchfluss, je nach Grösse vom Kreislauf, Schlauchdurchmesser, 90° Winkel, Kühlerblöcke Radiatoren  und vorallem Schnellkupllungen usw. Recht stark ab.

Das führt dann eben dazu das unterschidliche Kreisläufe auch total unterschidliche Durchflusswerte erhalten.

Eine D5 erzeugt ohne "hindernisse" bis zu 1500l/h.

Also ist theoretisch alles von 0l/h (bei zu viel Wiederstand,Verstopfung) bis zu 1500l/h (ohne Wiederstand) möglich.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Halte ich für unmöglich. Bei 400 L/h sind es um die 1 - 2 bar.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

Du kannst bei 0 Durchfluss auch 1000 Bar druck haben.

Und du kannst bei 1000l/h durchfluss "fast"0 Druck haben, wenn keim Wiederstand vorhanden ist wo sich der Druck aufbauen könnte. Klar ein bisschen Reibung gibts immer. Aber im Prinzip hat durchflussmenge und Druck nichts miteinander zu tun.

Genauso wie Strommenge und Spannung in der Elektrik nicht vie gemeinsam haben.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Ich kann es nicht widersprechen, denn auch mein Loop fällt nicht klein aus.

Klar geht alles nur durch zwei Kühler und der Rest sind nur Röhren oder Schläuche, aber ich habe auch einiges an Röhren verbaut und meine Vorgehensweise war die Optik und nicht die kürzeren Wege.


----------



## Duke711 (14. September 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
> 
> Du kannst bei 0 Durchfluss auch 1000 Bar druck haben.



Es ging um den Widerstand. Ein sehr restriktivloser Kreislauf mit einem CPU Kühler und Radiator kommt bei 400 L/h auf ca. 1 bar, restritkiv bis zu 2 bar. 400 L/h sind selbst mit zwei DDC/D5 nicht möglich. Dazu müsste es sich um einen sehr alten Kühler (> 15 Jahre) wie z.B. solche hier handeln, der nur eine einfache Kühlschlange hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dementsprechend schlecht ist auch die Kühlung.

Aber mit den aktuellen Kühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das nicht möglich. Schaut euch einfach die Sheet an. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sehe ich mir Vergleichstests an, agiert der XPX im üblichen Bereich und nicht allzu weit außerhalb der gängigen Messwerte für Kühler. Dass durchweg alle Webseiten einen Messfehler haben, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Hat niemand behauptet. Außerdem ist der XPX sehr restriktiv, was nicht nur meine Messungen zeigen:









						Alphacool Eisblock XPX 1U CPU Water Block Review
					

Alphacool has been busy making different versions of the base Eisblock XPX CPU water block design originally introduced in 2016. We take a look at the Eisblock XPX 1U today, which is a low-profile version with multiple side ports for those wanting liquid cooling in a small form factor...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






			https://tpucdn.com/review/alphacool-eisblock-xpx/images/pressure.png
		




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zudem kommt der HF Next mit eigener Auswertelektronik daher und gibt das Signal über Usb an den Aquasuite-Dienst weiter.



Schön der HF Next baut nichts anderes als auf den HF auf und der kann sehr wohl deutlich abweichen, wie ich selbst festellen konnte. Worauf basieren eigentlich deine Vermutungen? Es reicht schon eine Schlauchbiegung hinter oder nach dem HF und schon hat dies bedeutenden Einfluss auf den Messwert.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da würde ich den Fehler eher bei deiner Messung vermuten und nicht bei 10 anderen. 130l/h sind für Dual-D5 einfach nur unterirdisch. Sicher, dass da alles gestimmt hat.



Ich habe in meinen Messungen keinen Fehler. Zumal ich alles auslitere und nicht nur ungeprüft den Wert eines HF übernehme. Die 130 L/h waren nur ein Beispiel und gelten nicht nur für den XPX im alleine im Kreislauf.


----------



## ZakMc (15. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eine sehr starke Pumpe, 2 Radis, ein Kühler, kaum Winkel und überhaupt ein strömungsoptimierter Loop... Doch, kann schon sein. Ist nicht unmöglich.


Ich hatte früher 3 Radiatoren 360/280/240 + ein CPU/Grafikkarten Kühler & einen AC HF Sensor, keine Winkel und eine gepimpte DDC Pumpe verbaut. Die hat so um die 150 ~ 160 l/h geschafft. Selbst wenn ich jetzt ein Radiator + Grafikkartenkühler aus dem System nehme würde ich maximal mit 200 l/h die Stunde mitgehen.

Am Einfachsten wäre es doch erstmal nur die Pumpen zu testen. Wie lange braucht die Pumpe um ein 5 Liter Eimer zu leeren. Danach mit dem Durchflusssensor gegen testen. Eine Serienstreuung wird immer vorhanden nur eine Abweichung von 50 l/h ist zu viel.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Hat niemand behauptet. Außerdem ist der XPX sehr restriktiv, was nicht nur meine Messungen zeigen:


1, 2, 3. Da spielt er bei allen Vergleichstests im üblichen Bereich mit. Irgendwo muss ja ein Fehler sein.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Schön der HF Next baut nichts anderes als auf den HF auf und der kann sehr wohl deutlich abweichen, wie ich selbst festellen konnte. Worauf basieren eigentlich deine Vermutungen?


Wenn ich mir den Test von Igor ansehe, dann misst der HF Next bzw. allgemein der HF sehr genau.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Es reicht schon eine Schlauchbiegung hinter oder nach dem HF und schon hat dies bedeutenden Einfluss auf den Messwert.


Mag sein. Ohne den genauen Kreislauf zu kennen, sind das aber auch nur Vermutungen.

Irgendwo muss halt ein Fehler vorhanden sein, das kann in der Messelektronik, der Messmethodik oder irgendwo sonst liegen.


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 1, 2, 3. Da spielt er bei allen Vergleichstests im üblichen Bereich mit. Irgendwo muss ja ein Fehler sein.



Bei Quelle 1 ist z.B. schon ein Fehler. Angeblich soll hier der Widerstand vom XP3 und XPX gleich ist, ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall. Zumal dieser Fehler auch anhand der Quelle 1 alleine zu erkennen ist. Bei minimaler Pumpenleistung ist der Widerstand vom XP3 geringer, was richtig ist. Und bei maximaler Pumpenleistung soll nun angeblich der Widerstand gleich sein, völlig unmöglich. Der Widerstand ist quadratisch zum Durchfluss.
Man sieht hier sehr gut das hier der Flügelradmesser bei 200 L/h und mehr deutliche Messfehler hat.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Test von Igor ansehe, dann misst der HF Next bzw. allgemein der HF sehr genau.



Ich kenne den Test.  Aber da wurde nur bis 150 L/h gemessen und auch da sieht man die zunehmende Abweichung bei > 150 L/h. Einstrahl Flügelzähler haben einen sehr engen Messbereich.
Außerdem was mir an diesen Test nicht gefallen hat, ist das hier die Messgeräte, das Ultraschallmessgerät und der Flügelradzähler, parallel geschaltet wurden. Da der Flügelradzähler einen Widerstand im gegensatz zum Ultraschallmessgerät und es sehr schwierig ist bei einen Schlauch (der niemals gerade wie ein Rohr ist) bei einer Y Aufteilung einen gleichen Widerstand zu erreichen. Ist genau genommen der Test obsolet, da die Widerstände und somit der Durchfluss in beiden Strängen nicht gleich war.

Wäre doch ein Anreiz für Dich diesen Test korrekt auszuführen. Messgeräte werden immer in Reihe geschaltet. Und ein Ultraschallmessgerät wird nicht benötigt. Denn Du brauchst nur eine Aquaero, HWinfo und den Durchfluss über die Zeit auf zu zeichnen. Dann einfach mit den HF auslitern und bei der Durchflussmessung das Integral bilden und einen Durchschnittswert ermitteln. Die Abweichung ist dann die Differenz zu Ausliterung ergibt dann die Fehlerkurve. Durch wirst festestellen wie deutlich ungenau der HF ab > 250 L/h werden kann.


----------



## derneuemann (15. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 1, 2, 3. Da spielt er bei allen Vergleichstests im üblichen Bereich mit. Irgendwo muss ja ein Fehler sein.
> 
> Wenn ich mir den Test von Igor ansehe, dann misst der HF Next bzw. allgemein der HF sehr genau.
> 
> ...


Das ganze ist schwierig. Grundsätzlich sollte man nichts perse ausschließen (Wie du es hier auch richtiger weise gemacht hast!). 
Beispiel:
Ich wurde vor 10 Jahren im Luxx nur belächelt und angefeindet, weil ich das behauptet habe, was du hier gemessen hast (Durchfluss und co).

Ich selber habe kleinere Kreisläufe mit knapp 200-220L/h gesehen mit einer Pumpe

Hier Beispielhaft:








						Pumpen für Wasserkühlung im Roundup und Test
					

Pumpen für Wasserkühlung im Test. Roundup mit Alphacool, Aqua Computer, Laing und Phobya. Vergleich des Durchfluss von D5, DDC, Aquastream und mehr.




					hardware-helden.de
				




Dieser Kreislauf ist nicht wirklich auf Durchfluss optimiert. Da ist es denkbar, das ein Kreislauf ohne schnell Kupplungen, nur einem Radi (auch Durchflussoptimiert), und gesamter Bauteilauswahl, Richtung Durchfluss ausgelegt auch mit einer Pumpe auf vielleicht 200-250L/h kommt. Von da aus 60% drauf, durch Dual Pumpe halte ich auch für möglich. 
250L/h + 60% wären 400L/h...


Ich sage damit nichts dazu, ob es wirklich so ist, ob es sinnvoll ist, oder was auch immer. Aber möglich sollte es sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Könnte ich wohl wirklich machen. Wäre sicher ein interessanter Test. Ich habe da schon was in der Planung. DFM-Genauigkeiten... ja wunderbar.
Nur auslitern reicht mir aber nicht. Da haue ich lieber noch eine ordentliche Wärmequelle dazu und prüfe über zwei Tempsensoren nach. Auslitern mit ordentlicher Menge ist auch wieder nicht unbedingt einfach.


----------



## derneuemann (15. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei Quelle 1 ist z.B. schon ein Fehler. Angeblich soll hier der Widerstand vom XP3 und XPX gleich ist, ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall. Zumal dieser Fehler auch anhand der Quelle 1 alleine zu erkennen ist. Bei minimaler Pumpenleistung ist der Widerstand vom XP3 geringer, was richtig ist. Und bei maximaler Pumpenleistung soll nun angeblich der Widerstand gleich sein, völlig unmöglich. Der Widerstand ist quadratisch zum Durchfluss.
> Man sieht hier sehr gut das hier der Flügelradmesser bei 200 L/h und mehr deutliche Messfehler hat.
> 
> 
> ...




Zu Quelle 1, ist es nicht je nach Strömung auch möglich, das der Widerstand in Kühler x überproportional steigt im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern.


Zu dem Test von Igor,
das parallel anzuornden zu hinterfragen. Daraus kann man aus meiner Sicht dann weder in die eine Richtung, noch in die andere Richtung ableiten. Auch nicht Tendenzen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

@FormatC Warum die parallele Anordnung? Deine Meinung dazu, bevor ich mir ein Testsetup aufbaue?


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nur auslitern reicht mir aber nicht. Da haue ich lieber noch eine ordentliche Wärmequelle dazu und prüfe über zwei Tempsensoren nach.



Stelle ich mir bei 300 L/h und mehr als schwierig vor. Dann müssten das mind. 600 W sein und die Toleranz bei 0,1 °C.
Außerdem auch überflüssig.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Auslitern mit ordentlicher Menge ist auch wieder nicht unbedingt einfach.



30 Liter Eimer und es ist sehr genau. Bei 300 L/h dauert es dann immer noch 6 Minuten. Deutlich genauer als die unnötige Temperaturmessung.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Zu Quelle 1, ist es nicht je nach Strömung auch möglich, das der Widerstand in Kühler x überproportional steigt im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern.



Im Quadrat. Aber der Test besagt ja dass der Widerstand abnehmen würde...


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir bei 300 L/h und mehr als schwierig vor. Dann müssten das mind. 600 W sein und die Toleranz bei 0,1 °C.


1,2kW würde ich auffahren. Sicher ist das am Ende nicht allzu genau. Wenn die Abweichung eines DFM jedoch so groß ist, sollte man das auch damit erkennen können. Wird sich zeigen.


Duke711 schrieb:


> 30 Liter Eimer und es ist sehr genau.


Ja, nur hat der Eimer eben keine Markierung (wäre auch ungenau) und dann macht es das mit der Messung auch wieder schwierig. Mit großen Mengen kann man diese Probleme natürlich minierem, aber auf genauer als 100ml würde ich die Methodik auch nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 1,2kW würde ich auffahren. Sicher ist das am Ende nicht allzu genau. Wenn die Abweichung eines DFM jedoch so groß ist, sollte man das auch damit erkennen können. Wird sich zeigen.



Nur darf die Leistung aber nicht konstant sein. Bei 100 L/h hätten die 1,2 kW einen zu großen Einfluss und würden das Ergebnis bezüglich Viskosität verfälschen. Und weniger als 2 °C Differenz sollen es auch nicht sein, ansonsten haben die Tenperatursensoren mit 0,1 °C einen zu großen Einfluss.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, nur hat der Eimer eben keine Markierung (wäre auch ungenau) und dann macht es das mit der Messung auch wieder schwierig. Mit großen Mengen kann man diese Probleme natürlich minierem, aber auf genauer als 100ml würde ich die Methodik auch nicht einschätzen.



Darum macht man es auch nicht nach Markierung. Weil bei einem 30 Liter Eimer  mit 375 mm Durchmesser 100 ml in der Höhe nur 0,01 mm sind, sondern mit einer Waage und einem Temperatursensor. Eine Waage mit einer Toleranz von 1g bzw. 5g ist da schon vollkommen ausreichend bei ~ 30 kg.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nur darf die Leistung aber nicht konstant sein. Bei 100 L/h hätten die 1,2 kW einen zu großen Einfluss und würden das Ergebnis bezüglich Viskosität verfälschen.


Wieso? Der gemessene Wert ändert sich, ja, aber am grundsätzlichen Volumen, an der Masse und an der Dichte sollte sich nicht wirklich was tun. Von daher sollte es egal sein. Ob da jetzt 305 oder nur 300 l/h anliegen, ist ja egal. Der Sensor zeigt den Unterschied und andere Messmethoden auch.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Eine Waage mit einer Toleranz von 1g ist da schon vollkommen ausreichend bei ~ 30 kg.


Dann hab sowas erstmal. Da fängt es schon an. Ich habe kein Labor, weißt du? Das ist alles nur hobbymäßig.
Rein wissenschaftlich ist eine derart hohe Genauigkeit zweifellos wichtig, aber rein für die Frage "Misst der HF bei x00l/h noch ausreichend genau oder nicht?" eher weniger. Am Ende wäre eine Abweichung von 5 oder selbst 10% in der Praxis keine Katastrophe. 
Wichtig beim DFM ist, dass er die Werte über einen so großen Bereich anzeigt und dass die Werte einigermaßen stimmen. Für mehr ist das Consumer-Zeug ohnehin nur schwer zu gebrauchen.
Mal schauen, was am Ende bei rumkommt.


----------



## derneuemann (15. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir bei 300 L/h und mehr als schwierig vor. Dann müssten das mind. 600 W sein und die Toleranz bei 0,1 °C.
> Außerdem auch überflüssig.
> 
> 
> ...


Grundlagen sind schon bekannt, nur ist es darüber hinaus möglich das sich der Gegendruck in Kühler a stärker ändert, als in Kühler b.


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2022)

@Sinusspass

So eine Waage kostet gerade mal 200 Euro:





__





						Kern Digitalwaage CPB 30K0.5N, bis 30kg, Zählwaage, Teilung 0,5g - Böttcher AG
					

Kern Digitalwaage CPB 30K0.5N, bis 30kg, Zählwaage, Teilung 0,5g » günstig, direkt vom Großhandel | Böttcher AG - Deutschlands Nr. 1 für B2B Kunden | 7 Mio. zufriedene Kunden | GRATIS Kekse, Fruchtgummis & Kaffee.




					www.bueromarkt-ag.de
				





Sogar die würde gehen:









						Tischwaage - geeicht - 15 kg/ 5g - 30 kg/10 g - LED
					

Tischwaage - geeicht - 15 kg/ 5g - 30 kg/10 g - LED Die Tischwaage TEKO+LED30T-PLS-B1 liefert besonders präzise Messergebnisse, hat eine maximale Wiegekapazität von 30 kg, sowie eine Genauigkeit von 10 g. Die Waage eignet sich daher...




					www.expondo.de
				





Was kostet so ein HF Next, 80 Euro?




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wieso? Der gemessene Wert ändert sich, ja, aber am grundsätzlichen Volumen, an der Masse und an der Dichte sollte sich nicht wirklich was tun.



Das Volumen ist aber abhängig von der Temperatur, die Dichte ebenso und die entscheidende Größe (Masse) die als Ausgangsgröße des Massenstromes über die Volumenstrombestimmung von der gemessenen Temperturdifferenz anhand der Leistung benötigt wird, ist ohne Waage nicht bekannt und wird nur errechnet. Das bürgt  wieder einige Fehler, die umso größer werden, je größer die Temperaturdifferenz ausfällt. Zumal die Temperatur vermutlich ja nur an der Rohrwand gemessen wird. Ich würde mir das sparen und das genauer über eine Waage machen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Jetzt schwätzt der mir schon ne Waage auf.


----------



## BudSpencer (15. September 2022)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Glaubst doch du doch selber nicht das da 400 l/h die Stunde stehen mit zwei Pumpen! Was IICARUS schreibt kann ich so bestätigen bei max 210 l/h ist Schluss. Ich komme so auf ca 190 l/h mit zwei D5 Pumpen auf 100% bei ca 28 °C.


Weiß gar nicht ob ich auf so Angeblubber eingehen soll.

4 DDC bei drei Supernova 1260mm, TechN AMD, mehrere Meter Schlauch und Winkel, Bykski 3090 - 426 l/h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleicher Kreislauf mit 3 DDC an einem zweiten HFN:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1 DDC mit ALC Dual 180mm XT, 240mm XT45, XPX - 285 l/h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier beim Entlüften nur mit 268l/h


Duke711 schrieb:


> 280 L/h sind mit einem XPX und nur einer DDC (egal welche Version) jeden Falls nicht möglich.


Machst irgendwas falsch Junge ))
Wo ist denn Deine Messung? oder ist Karen von Facebook die Quelle der Weisheit?
Bis jetzt nur viel Text und persönliche Meinung. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du selbst ein paar Messungen machst. Gerne auch mot Foto..


Hier 1 DDC, XPX, UT60 360mm - 283 l/h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HIgh Flow Next waren alle mal zum testen in einem Kreislauf und als Kontrolle war noch ein ALC Flügelding drinnen, das nur RPM angezeigt hat und man mit ner Tabelle abschätzen musste.

Die HFN haben sich nur innerhalb von 3% unterschieden.


Bin eigentlich nur im Hardwareluxx, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder wieso.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Machst irgendwas falsch Junge ))
> Wo ist denn Deine Messung? oder ist Karen von Facebook die Quelle der Weisheit?
> Bis jetzt nur viel Text und persönliche Meinung. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du selbst ein paar Messungen machst. Gerne auch mot



Das dein HF Next 280 L/h anzeigt ist bereits bekannt. Somit bietet hier deine Fotos keinen Mehrwert, denn niemand hat bezweifelt dass der HF Next 280 L/h anzeigt. Der Kontext war hier ob dieser Messwert des HF Next so stimmt und den Nachweis hast Du bis jetzt nicht erbracht.

Und mal so ganz nebenbei:

Vorher war es ein Alphacool Dual-180mm XT45 + 240mm XT45. Nun ist es ein UT60 der deutlich weniger Widerstand als ein 180 mm + 240 mm XT45 bietet.
Spielt aber keine Rolle, der Nachweis ob der Messwert stimmt steht hier zur Frage. Stell Dir mal vor ich habe den HF ebenfalls mal ausgelitert und das kam zum Vorschein:


Zitat (alter Kommentar)

20.15 °C 20.55 °C 20.21 °C
----------------------------
High Flow --> 180 - 195 L/h
ausgelitert --> 232 L/h
---------------------------
20.21 °C 20.65 °C 20.34 °C
----------------------------
High Flow --> 143 - 160 L/h
ausgelitert --> 189 L/h
---------------------------
20.46 °C 20.78 °C 20.53 °C
----------------------------
High Flow -- > 97 - 120 L/h
ausgelitert --> 154.5 L/h
---------------------------
20.65 °C 20.78 °C 20.72 °C
----------------------------
High Flow -- > 50 - 60 L/h
ausgelitert --> 112.2 L/h
-----------------------
Bevor jetzt jemand schreibt, das ist wohl was schief gelaufen:
Es wurde bis 15 kg in einem Zeitraum zwischen 5 bis 10 Minuten ausgelitert. Auflösung der Waage 0,1 g. Selbst wenn man eine Sekunde lang verpennen würden die Stoppuhr rechtzeitig zu stoppen, hätte das in diesem Zeitraum keine Relevanz.
Anscheinend ist die Einbauposition wohl entscheidend. 30 cm hinter einem Kühler mit einem Schlauchbogen scheint wohl für den High Flow suboptimal zu sein. Der High Flow scheint wohl sehr störanfällig auf Turbulenzen zu sein. Somit auch hier wieder den High Flow auf möglichst langen und geraden Abschnitten einbinden. Am besten einfach auslitern oder Ultraschall, alles andere taugt einfach nichts.
------------------------

Zitat Ende.

Waage ist übrigens eine Kern DS 30k.01 gewesen.

Und wenn ich mir so deine Fotos anschaue ist bei Dir der HF unmittelbar vor einen Winkel und nach dem AGB.
Vielleicht mal ein wenig mehr mit dem Thema "Flügelradzähler" beschäftigen. Alt bekannte Technik aus dem Hausbau, sämtliche Wasserzähler. Nur haben die aber einen Mehrstrahl-Zähler, da Turbulenzen für ein Flügelradmesser problematisch sind und somit hat der Einstrahl-Zähler wie der HF einen sehr begrenzten Messraum. Wenn dem nicht so wäre dann müsste der HF nicht auf ein geraden Abschnitt verbaut werden. Und umso höher der Volumenstrom wird, umso höher die Turbulenzen und somit ungenauer wird der HF bzw. EInstrahlflügelradmesser.

So jetzt bist Du wieder an der Reihe...

Das alte System mit 2x D5 und dem XPX bestand aus:

2x 480 mm + XPX + Grafikartenfullcoverkühler + ~ 10 Meter ID 10 mm Schlauch. Sind war zwei Schnellkupplungen verbaut gewesen,  das System erreichte mit dem XPX nur 132 L/h und lag nicht nur an den Schnellkupplungen, sondern am XPX, weil der eben eine richtige Bremse ist.


----------



## ZakMc (16. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht ob ich auf so Angeblubber eingehen soll.



Du hast von zwei DDC Pumpen und 400 l/h geschrieben nicht von vier!  Mir kommen die Zahlen suspekt vor. 
Aktuell habe ich zwei 90 Grad Winkel verbaut einige 45er Winkel, CPU/Grafikkartenkühler und ein Mo-Ra3 420, zwei D5 Pumpen und ein AC HF -> max 190 l/h.


----------



## derneuemann (16. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Das dein HF Next 280 L/h anzeigt ist bereits bekannt. Somit bietet hier deine Fotos keinen Mehrwert, denn niemand hat bezweifelt dass der HF Next 280 L/h anzeigt. Der Kontext war hier ob dieser Messwert des HF Next so stimmt und den Nachweis hast Du bis jetzt nicht erbracht.
> 
> Und mal so ganz nebenbei:
> 
> ...


Dir fällt saber auch auf, das alle deine ausgeliterten Werte höher, als der angezeigte Messwert waren.
Nur als Fun Fakt nebenbei.

Wie hoch schätzt du denn die Abweicheung des HF bei 280L/h Anzeigewert?

Hast du mal mit dem Aquacomputer Support mal drüber gesprochen. Die versprechen ja +/- 2,5% und selbst wenn es +/- 5% wären würde sich da kaum einer dran stören. Aber deine Werte weichen ja um bis zu 100% oder so ab.

Hast du mehrere HF ausprobiert ? (sorry wenn du das schon geschrieben haben solltest)

Kann mir eigentlich vorstellen das die neuen HF so daneben liegen sollen. Selbst die uralten Flowmeters konnten das schon ziemlich genau, bei gehobenen Durchfluss. Ab etwa 150L/h wurde es schon ziemlich genau.

Hier auch mal ein alter Test dazu.









						Aqua Computer Water High Flow Sensor / Meter
					

Welcome to my review of the Aqua Computer’s Flow Meter. While I have typically relied on my King Instruments analog flow meters for most of my test purposes, trying to fit a 14″ tall fl…




					martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com


----------



## BudSpencer (16. September 2022)

@ZakMc
Da ging es um einen komplett anderen Kreislauf. Les foch einfach mal. Externe Wakü mit drei 1260mm Supernova (160cm hoher Raditurm) vs interne WaKü mit einem bzw. zwei kleinen Radi.
Tut mir leid, dass Dein Flow schlechter ist, aber Du benützt ja auch ne D5 

 Eine zweite DDC erbringt ca. 47-53% mehr unabhängig vom Kreislauf.

@Duke711 :
Der 426 l/h lag auf einer 1m langen gerade auf dem Schreibtisch.

Drei HFN, verschiedener Produktionsdaten, die ja angeblich sehr genau sein sollen und ein Alphacool Eisflügel zeigen gleiche Werte an. Sie zeigen auch noch alle ungefähr den gleichen Wert reproduzierbar an verschiedenen Positionen an. Der Zufluss von 1-4 Pumpen nimmt physikalisch echt ziemlich korrekt zu. Theorie und Praxis passen.

ABER, dann gibt es noch @Duke711 aus dem PCGH Forum, der behauptet, dass die hier alle nur Mist anzeigen. Keine Bilder von Deiner Messung, keine Bilder von Deinem Versuchsaufbau. Einfach Text. Ja ok, Du hast Recht, meinetwegen. 

Ich traue, wie gesagt, drei HFN + einem Eisflügel aus eigener Messung einfach mehr, als irgend einem Statement aus dem Forum. Zumal, ich davon ausgehen kann, dass die hinreichend genau sind - weil mehrere Reviews das eben ergeben haben - siehe IgorsLab. Also musst Du hier mal ein Nachweise bringen, dass Du nicht einfach nur rumtrollst.


----------



## ZakMc (16. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> @ZakMc
> Da ging es um einen komplett anderen Kreislauf. Les foch einfach mal. Externe Wakü mit drei 1260mm Supernova (160cm hoher Raditurm) vs interne WaKü mit einem bzw. zwei kleinen Radi.
> Tut mir leid, dass Dein Flow schlechter ist, aber Du benützt ja auch ne D5
> 
> Eine zweite DDC erbringt ca. 47-53% mehr unabhängig vom Kreislauf.


Ich gebe es auf.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein alter Test dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant, wenn er aber mit diesem kleinen Messzylinder gemessen haben sollte, dann wird das nichts. Denn 2 GPM sind über 400 L/h und das Gefäß ist in weniger als vier bis fünf Sekunden voll. Da beträgt dann die Verzögerung zum starten und stoppen der Stopp-Uhr von z.B. 0,3 Sekunden mal eben ~ 10% von der Zeit. Man nimmt nicht umsonst z.B: ein 20 Liter Gefäß. Weil bei einem Testzeitraum von z.B. fünf Minuten die Verzögerung zum starten und stoppen der Stopp-Uhr dann nicht mehr relevant ist. Sowie andere Effekte der Drucküberhöhung beim "öffnen" des Schlauchabflussen in dem Messgefäß keine Rolle mehr spielen. Ich stelle immer wieder fest, messen will geübt sein.

Mal davon abgesehen das 10% Abweichung alles anderes als Genau sind. Sind bei 280 L/h schon kanpp 30 L/h Abweichung. Mit Messen hat das dann nichts mehr für mich zu tun. Niemand hat behauptet dass der HF um z.B. 30% abweicht. Aber auch das ist möglich (Turbulenzen etc.) siehe Zitat.


BudSpencer schrieb:


> . Zumal, ich davon ausgehen kann, dass die hinreichend genau sind - weil mehrere Reviews das eben ergeben haben - siehe IgorsLab.



Bei IgorsLab wurde aber nur bis 150 L/h gemessen und auch nur ein Exemplar und das auf einem langen geraden Schlauchabschnitt.




BudSpencer schrieb:


> Also musst Du hier mal ein Nachweise bringen, dass Du nicht einfach nur rumtrollst.



Müssen tue ich gar nichts. Mir ist es auch vollkommen egal das Dir der HF Next anzeigt. Wer Messwerte ohne Überprüfung und Kalibrierung Glauben schenkt wie Du, der hat ohne hin nicht viel von Messtechnik verstanden und somit sind für mich solche Messungen mit einem solch Laienhaften Umgang sowie so nichts wert. Ist nur ein Glauben an Zahlen und mehr nicht. Da sind auch in der Industrie etc. schon viele auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## BudSpencer (16. September 2022)

Wieso bekommt der HFN so gute Bewertungen von der Community und Presse? Wieso lese ich sonst bei tausenden von verbauten HFN nichts über seine "krasse" Unbgenauigkeit  (kann ja sein, dass ich es übersehen habe)?
W*ieviele Testsample hattest Du in Deiner vermeintlichen Messung?*
Du bist der Einzige, der sowohl im HWLuxx als auch hier diese Behauptung aufstellt. Nachweise fehlen.
Klar musst Du Deine Hypothese (HFN taugt nichts) nicht untermauern, aber dann erwarte doch nicht das man Dir glauben schenkt.

Ja von HFN zu HFN gibt es Varianzen, das habe ich auch gesehen. Bei drei HFN lag der Durchflusswert zwischen 325 und 338 Liter. Ja das sind immerhin fast 4%. Sie waren aber unterschiedlich platziert. Der höchste Durchfluss hatte der HFN,  der gerade auf dem Schreibtisch lag hatte zu jeder Seite mindestens 40cm geraden Schlauch (in Waage).

Dann sind es eben 280 l/h +/- 5%

Es ist auch ok, wenn die HFN 10% Ungeanuigkeit haben. Solange die Sensoren immer gleich bleiben. Es geht ja um relative Bewertungen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anbei mal ein paar Messungen (copy&paste von mir aus HWLuxx):

Hallo zusammen, anbei die durchschnittlichen Messwerte der Pumpen.
Jeweils die Mittelwerte der zwei High Flow Next, jede Pumpe einzeln gemessen bei 100% Leistung/Drehzahl.

*Barrow DDC SPB17-S V2 - 182,7 l/h
Barrow DDC SPB17-T - 176,8 l/h
EK DDC 4.2 - 172,9 l/h
EK DDC 4.2 - 163,2 l/h
Alphacool VPP755 - 145,9 l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Messwerte Leistungszuwachs pro Pumpe*
(airthm. Mittel zweier HFN)
*1x DDC: 173,9 l/h *100% (Baseline) - Mittelwerte aller 4 DDC im Einzelbetrieb beim aktuellen Setup
*2x DDC: 268,5 l/h *154,4% (+54,4% zu Single-DDC) - 1x EK DDC + 1x Barrow DDC
*3x DDC: 327,2 l/h *188,2% (+88,2% zu Single-DDC; +21,7%* zu zwei Pumpen) - 2x EK DDC + 1x Barrow DDC
*4x DDC: 380,7 l/h* 218,9% (+118,9% zu Single-DDC; +16,3%* zu drei Pumpen) - 2x EK DDC + 2x Barrow DDC
*Anmerkung: die Barrow haben mehr Leistung als die EK DDC, daher dürfte der Leistungszuwachs einer Dritten Pumpe eher höher sein und der einer vierten geringer, wenn alle Pumpen die gleiche Leistung haben.

*4x DCC + 1x VPP755: 418,5 l/h* (+140% zu Single-DDC; +10,1% zu vier DDC)


Im Grunde zeigt sich hier eine Daumenregel (die sich in den verschiedenen Aufbauten der letzten Monate wiederspiegelt).
Wenn die Leistung aller Pumpen gleich ist, dann erhöht sich der Durchfluss:
*von einer zu zwei Pumpen um ca. 50%
von zwei zu drei Pumpen um ca 25%
von drei zu vier Pumpen um ca. 16,5%
von vier zu fünf Pumpen um ca. 12%

Anmerkung 1*: Nach entfernen von 4 oder 5 Stück (weiß nicht mehr genau) der 90 Grad-Anschlüsse an Radi und an GPU (und ersetzen durch Biegeradien am Radi und 45 Grad + 45 Grad an GPU) ist der Flow von 380 l/h auf 425l/h (4x DDC) gestiegen. Das Entfernen von 90 Grad Winkeln hat mehr genutzt, als eine zusätzliche D5 Pumpe.

*Anmerkung 2 aus Erinnerung*: Ich habe mal eine DDC falsch herrum angeschlossen, als gegen Strom - sie wurde also durchströmt. Das hat den Gesamt-Durchfluss in etwa um ihre o.g. Single Durchflussleistung minimiert. Ich meine es war die EK DDC im PC. Sie hat keinen Schaden genommen.

*Anmerkung 3*: Drei Alphacool Eiszapfen QD-Anschlüssen haben den Durchfluss extrem gestört, knapp halbiert. Erinnerungswert: von 380 auf ca. 200 Liter


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass Dein Flow schlechter ist, aber Du benützt ja auch ne D5



Die D5 ist fast gleich auf mit einer DDC 3.2 (laut deiner Angabe) bzw. ehemals 1T+ Modell, Unterschied gerade mal 10%. Also durchaus vergleichbar.


----------



## BudSpencer (16. September 2022)

Ich hatte nie eine 3.2, sondern 4.2 und Barrow.
4.2 ist angeblich stärker (glaube ich nicht).
Meines Erachtens: 3.2 = 4.2 mit SATA

Angegeben ist die EK D5 mit 3,9m und die EK DDC 4.2 mit 5,2m Förderhöhe.
Warum DDC 3.2 und DDC 1t plus "nur" mit 4,7m angebeben sidn, weiß ich nicht.
Aber der Unterschied zwischen der 70-80 Euro Barrow DDC (für komplette Pumpe + Gehäuse) und der Vpp755 (als stärkste D5) sind ja schon ca. 25% beim Durchfluss - in meinen Messungen. Da spielt der nominelle Wert keine Rolle. Es geht um den relativen Wert.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, dass wars für mich hier. Wollte nur @Sinusspass Leistung für die tollen Ausführungen auf Seite 1 würdigen und mit ein paar persönlichen "laienhaften" (aber tatsächlich gemachten) Messungen untermauern.

Das ganze High Flow Ding (von 50l/h auf 400l/h) hat bei meine Setup übrigens eine Delta K bei CPU (3700X b1, 5800X b2, 5900X b2, 5900X b2 - TechN AMD) von durchschnittlich *4,675 Grad* gebracht. Allerdings ist die GPU auch direkt vor der CPU.
Belastung: Cinebench R23 Stability Test 30 Min


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie eine 3.2, sondern 4.2 und Barrow.


Glaube, der Unterschied liegt nur an den Kabeln, die dran sind.
Früher waren sie Bund und jetzt sehen sie optisch besser aus.

Als ich meine zwei DDC Pumpen bestellte, sollten es 3.2 sein.
Auf den Produktbildern waren die Kabel dazu auch noch nicht so schön, weil sie einzeln und Bund waren.

Die gelieferten Pumpen sind aber dann 4.2 gewesen und die Kabeln sehen optisch auch besser aus. Zuvor hatte ich vor eigene Kabel dran zu löten, aber mit den bestehenden Kabeln hatte sich dieses dann doch erledigt,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Glaube, der Unterschied liegt nur an den Kabeln, die dran sind.
> Früher waren sie Bund und jetzt sehen sie optisch besser aus.
> 
> Als ich meine zwei DDC Pumpen bestellte, sollten es 3.2 sein.



Sind eh alles Labels. Genau genommen handelt es sich um diese Pumpen, die alle mechanisch gleich sind, nur unterschiedliche Drehzahlen und somit Leistungen/Förderhöhen haben




			https://www.xylem.com/siteassets/brand/laing-thermotech/resources/brochure/br-23b.pdf
		






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 3.2 ist bei 16,5 Fuß oder 5 Meter. Als ehemaliges 1T+ Modell waren es mal 4,7 Meter. Somit wird die speziale EK 4.2 vermutlich eine umgelabelte 3.2 sein. Die mit einer D5 durchaus vergleichbar ist, ~ 10% stärker.


----------



## Richu006 (16. September 2022)

Ich brauche Popcorn, wenn das hier so weitergeht.

Ich finde zimlich amüsant, dass hier einige von ihren Erfahrungen mit ihrem eigenen Kreislauf ausgehen. Und denken ihre Durchlusswerte wären die einzig realistischen. Und alle die deutlich mehr oder weniger haben, sind entweder lügner, haben keine Ahnung oder fehlerhafte Messgeräte.

Man kann nie kreusläufe miteinander vergleichen! Noch wenn 1 zu 1 di selbe Hardware verbaut ist. Brauchts nur eine andere Schlauch/Rohrführung und schon kann mann nichts mehr vergleichen. Jeder Kreislaif ist anders "restriktiv" und deshalb haben einige auch 250l/h mit einer pumpe und andere nur 90 mit der genau gleichen Pumpe. 

Zum Glück ist es am Ende sogar relativ egal ob jemand 400l/h hat oder nur 50l/h. Zum kühlen reicht es noch lange.

Also habt einander lieb und gönnt euch eure Werte. Den ich vermute alle haben recht!


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2022)

In meinem Fall habe ich gefühlte 1000 Adapter mit verbaut. 
Habe so viele mit verbaut, da komme ich mit zählen nicht mehr nach.


----------



## derneuemann (19. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Interessant, wenn er aber mit diesem kleinen Messzylinder gemessen haben sollte, dann wird das nichts. Denn 2 GPM sind über 400 L/h und das Gefäß ist in weniger als vier bis fünf Sekunden voll. Da beträgt dann die Verzögerung zum starten und stoppen der Stopp-Uhr von z.B. 0,3 Sekunden mal eben ~ 10% von der Zeit. Man nimmt nicht umsonst z.B: ein 20 Liter Gefäß. Weil bei einem Testzeitraum von z.B. fünf Minuten die Verzögerung zum starten und stoppen der Stopp-Uhr dann nicht mehr relevant ist. Sowie andere Effekte der Drucküberhöhung beim "öffnen" des Schlauchabflussen in dem Messgefäß keine Rolle mehr spielen. Ich stelle immer wieder fest, messen will geübt sein.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen das 10% Abweichung alles anderes als Genau sind. Sind bei 280 L/h schon kanpp 30 L/h Abweichung. Mit Messen hat das dann nichts mehr für mich zu tun. Niemand hat behauptet dass der HF um z.B. 30% abweicht. Aber auch das ist möglich (Turbulenzen etc.) siehe Zitat.
> 
> ...


Mir alles schon klar,erstmal sagen die Tests die man finden kann, das es möglich sein könnte. 
Quasi fehlt erstmal der Gegenbeweis. 

10% sind natürlich abweichungen aus der Hölle, aber für unser Anliegen würden mir schon 10% reichen 


Duke711 schrieb:


> Die D5 ist fast gleich auf mit einer DDC 3.2 (laut deiner Angabe) bzw. ehemals 1T+ Modell, Unterschied gerade mal 10%. Also durchaus vergleichbar.


Soweit mir bekannt nein, die D5 knickt doch viel stärker ein, bei Gegendruck.


----------



## ZakMc (19. September 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt nein, die D5 knickt doch viel stärker ein, bei Gegendruck.


Macht sie auf jeden Fall, mir sind 2 DDC innerhalb kurzer Zeit abgeraucht. Deswegen habe ich auf D5 Pumpen gewechselt und muss nun mit weniger Durchfluss leben. Dafür steht jetzt alles im Keller dort ist die Raumluft immer zwischen 19 und 22 Grad, die Temperaturen die bei der Hardware am Ende anliegen gleichen den fehlenden Durchfluss mehr als lock aus.


----------



## Duke711 (20. September 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt nein, die D5 knickt doch viel stärker ein, bei Gegendruck.



Eben nicht. Eine DDC 3.2 fördert nur ~ 500 L/h, eine D5 aber bis zu 1500 L/h. Die D5 hat zwar mit 3,6 Meter eine etwas geringe Förderhöhe als 4,7 Meter, kann diese aber länger aufrecht erhalten.
Bei 320 L/h haben beide Pumpen die gleiche Förderhöhe von 2,8 Meter.

Irgendwas zu behaupten scheint bei Dir wohl Mode zu sein? Nichts für ungut, wenn ich das wie Du entweder noch nie getestet oder einfach aus den Pumpendiagramm abgleitet habe, wieso stellt das dann hier nur Behauptungen basierend auf Vermutungen auf?

Schau einfach hier rein

Dann kannst Du Dir ja noch mal überlegen mir andauernd zu widersprechen...


----------



## derneuemann (20. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Eine DDC 3.2 fördert nur ~ 500 L/h, eine D5 aber bis zu 1500 L/h. Die D5 hat zwar mit 3,6 Meter eine etwas geringe Förderhöhe als 4,7 Meter, kann diese aber länger aufrecht erhalten.
> Bei 320 L/h haben beide Pumpen die gleiche Förderhöhe von 2,8 Meter.
> 
> Irgendwas zu behaupten scheint bei Dir wohl Mode zu sein? Nichts für ungut, wenn ich das wie Du entweder noch nie getestet oder einfach aus den Pumpendiagramm abgleitet habe, wieso stellt das dann hier nur Behauptungen basierend auf Vermutungen auf?
> ...


Warum so feindlich? Ist nicht nötig, denn ich will dir bestimmt nichts, noch nicht einmal, wenn ich einen anderen Standpunkt habe, oder andere Tests kenne.

Schön das du ein bisschen getestet hast. Finde ich wirklich gut. Machen nämlich viel zu wenige. Bei mir ist das auch schon gut 5-8 Jahre her. Habe selber schon viele Wasserkühlungen gebaut und damit herumprobiert. Darüber hinaus gibt es Tests, die meine Aussage unterstützen. Soviel erstmal dazu.

Am Rande, du hättest auch erstmal einfach schreiben können, schau mal hier, ich habe hier etwas getestet. Schau da nochmal rein. 

Weiter wirst du wohl kaum annehmen, das nur dein Test Aussagekraft besitzt, oder etwa doch?

Es ist gut zu testen, die Reproduzierbarkeit und Übertragbarkeit ist eine andere Sache. Außerdem zeigen doch deine eigenen Messreihen (die nur einem Blickwinkel darstellen) das die DDC bei mehr Gegendruck, weiter mehr fördern kann.


Also gerne weiter per PN, wenn du weiter so feindlich agieren möchtest. Das hat dieser Thread nämlich nicht verdient!


----------



## Duke711 (20. September 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Weiter wirst du wohl kaum annehmen, das nur dein Test Aussagekraft besitzt, oder etwa doch?



Die Messungen von den Herstellern bzw. die Pumpendiagramme haben wohl deutlich mehr Aussagekraft als irgendeine laienhafte Messung mit einem HF Next.
Wie viel Aussagekraft eine Messung hat ist abhängig von den Messinstrumenten. Da aber in den Foren die meisten nicht mit richtigen Messinstrumenten messen, sondern mit günstigen und ungeeichten/kalibrierten Sensoren mit einer schlechten Messtoleranz aus den Zubehör, sollte man solche Messungen nicht überbewerten. Viele sind auch einfach nachweislich falsch.




derneuemann schrieb:


> Es ist gut zu testen, die Reproduzierbarkeit und Übertragbarkeit ist eine andere Sache. Außerdem zeigen doch deine eigenen Messreihen (die nur einem Blickwinkel darstellen) das die DDC bei mehr Gegendruck, weiter mehr fördern kann.



Schau einfach in das Pumpendiagramm. Da braucht man sogar noch nicht mal messen und wenn man bei 250 L/h angeblich mit 25% deutlich mehr als das Pumpendiagramm misst, sollte man eher seine eigene Messung hinterfragen. Was wohl viele nicht tun.




derneuemann schrieb:


> Also gerne weiter per PN, wenn du weiter so feindlich agieren möchtest. Das hat dieser Thread nämlich nicht verdient!



Niemand ist feindlich, nur Du behauptest einfach irgendwas, Zitat:

"Soweit *mir bekannt* *nein*, die D5 knickt doch viel stärker ein"

Dann schau mal in das Pumpendiagramm....

 Man kann Messungen sicher hinterfragen. Aber generell alles zu hinterfragen ohne selbst Daten erhoben zu haben und dann auch noch die Messungen vom Hersteller zu hinterfragen ist einfach lächerlich. Der Hersteller misst jeden Falls nicht mit 0815 Messinstrumenten wie ein HF Next. Ist nämlich nur ein einfacher Flügelradmesser der niemals direkt nach einer Pumpe installiert werden darf wie es "Budspencer" getan hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn zeigt der HF Next irgendwas an und Pumpen kann man so nicht messen. Sich aber dann wundern warum man dan berichtigte Zweifel bei solch einer "Messung" erhebt und 280 L/h sind mit einem XPX einfach unglaubwürdig.
So darf man den HF Next niemals einbauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Messungen von den Herstellern bzw. die Pumpendiagramme haben wohl deutlich mehr Aussagekraft als irgendeine laienhafte Messung mit einem HF Next.
> Wie viel Aussagekraft eine Messung hat ist abhängig von den Messinstrumenten.


Und wenn der Hersteller sagt, dass die HF-Reihe extrem genau misst? Vielleicht hat @Shoggy da was zu zu sagen.


Duke711 schrieb:


> "Soweit *mir bekannt* *nein*, die D5 knickt doch viel stärker ein"


Das heißt, dass die D5 bei mehr Widerstand weniger Durchfluss liefert als die DDC, weil letztere mehr Druck aufbaut. Was auch an sich stimmt. Genauso stimmt auch (oder sollte stimmen), dass die D5 bei steigendem Durchfluss ihren Druck besser hält, sodass sie ab einem durch die Drehzahl beider Pumpen variierendem Punkt mehr Druck hat, auch wenn sie in niedrigen Durchflussbereichen schwächer ist. Von daher habt ihr nur aneinander vorbei geredet.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Man kann Messungen sicher hinterfragen. Aber generell alles zu hinterfragen ohne selbst Daten erhoben zu haben und dann auch noch die Messungen vom Hersteller zu hinterfragen ist einfach lächerlich.


Na ja, seien wir ehrlich, wenn du dauernd sagst, dass der HF in den meisten Aufbauten nicht ordentlich misst, dann machst du genau das. AC sagt, er tut es. Du sagst, er tut es nicht.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Ist nämlich nur ein einfacher Flügelradmesser der niemals direkt nach einer Pumpe installiert werden darf


Das ist ein Stück *vor* der Pumpe, nicht danach.


----------



## derneuemann (20. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Messungen von den Herstellern bzw. die Pumpendiagramme haben wohl deutlich mehr Aussagekraft als irgendeine laienhafte Messung mit einem HF Next.
> Wie viel Aussagekraft eine Messung hat ist abhängig von den Messinstrumenten. Da aber in den Foren die meisten nicht mit richtigen Messinstrumenten messen, sondern mit günstigen und ungeeichten/kalibrierten Sensoren mit einer schlechten Messtoleranz aus den Zubehör, sollte man solche Messungen nicht überbewerten. Viele sind auch einfach nachweislich falsch.
> 
> 
> ...



Dein eigener Test bestätigt meine Aussage und nur über das, was "stärker" ist könnte man diskutieren, aber deine Art finde ich unterirdisch. So viel dazu. Viel spaß noch mit deinen Messbalken. 

Ich werde zu diesem Thema hier nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Duke711 (20. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und wenn der Hersteller sagt, dass die HF-Reihe extrem genau misst? Vielleicht hat @Shoggy da was zu zu sagen.



Wo sagt dass der Hersteller? Gibt es ein Eich/Kalibrier-Protokoll und wird das als genaues Messinstrument vermarktet, wohl eher nein.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass die D5 bei mehr Widerstand weniger Durchfluss liefert als die DDC, weil letztere mehr Druck aufbaut. Was auch an sich stimmt. Genauso stimmt auch (oder sollte stimmen), dass die D5 bei steigendem Durchfluss ihren Druck besser hält, sodass sie ab einem durch die Drehzahl beider Pumpen variierendem Punkt mehr Druck hat, auch wenn sie in niedrigen Durchflussbereichen schwächer ist. Von daher habt ihr nur aneinander vorbei geredet.



Wir haben nicht aneinander vorbei geredet. Meine Aussage war das die DDC 3.2 ~ 10% (zwischen 100 - 200 L/H) stärker ist und die Pumpen durchaus vergleichbar sind. Das hat "derneuemann" klar verneint.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Na ja, seien wir ehrlich, wenn du dauernd sagst, dass der HF in den meisten Aufbauten nicht ordentlich misst, dann machst du genau das. AC sagt, er tut es. Du sagst, er tut es nicht.



Wo habe ich das behaupet?
Ich habe nur gesagt dass der Sensor auch sehr ungenau werden kann, wie ich beim Vorgänger selbst festgestellt habe, und die Einbauposition sehr wichtig ist.






Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stück *vor* der Pumpe, nicht danach.



7 cm vor der Pumpe ist auch nicht besser und dann gleich nach einem Winkelstück. Dann kann man sich auch nicht auf den Test von Igor berufen, hier wurde es auf einem langen geraden Stück getestet.


Ich habe an dieser Kaffessatzleserei auch keinerlei Interesse mehr. Solange das niemand mit einem Ultraschallmessintrument bzw. mit einer geeichten Waage überprüft hat, ist die Messgenauigkeit nicht bestätigt. Da könnt ihr noch soviele Vermutungen aufstellen wie ihr möchtet.
Und Aquacomputer gibt übrigens über den gesamten Messbereich von 40 L/h bis 1000 L/h angeblich -+ 2,5% an, was nachweislich alleine durch die Messungen von Igor schon mal nicht stimmt.Und ein Einstrahlflügelradmesser auch nicht erreichen kann. Ohne genaue Messkurve/Protokoll vom Hersteller würde ich dem sowie so kein glauben schenken und das Gerät wird übrigens auch nicht als geeichtes Messinstrument vermarktet. Mal davon abgesehen das Aquacomputer auch noch gerne auf den Test von Igor im Forum verwiesen hat. Also haben die vermutlich noch nicht mal richtig nach gemessen!


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2022)

Aus der Produktbeschreibung: "Zudem darf der Sensor in jeder Einbaulage betrieben werden." "Die integrierte Elektronik ermöglicht durch voreingestellte Kalibrierkurven eine hochgenaue Durchflussmessung, wobei Kalibrierkurven sowohl für DP Ultra oder reines Wasser sowie für verschiedene Anschlusstypen vorhanden sind."
Damit sollte sich die Sache eigentlich erledigt haben.


----------



## derneuemann (20. September 2022)

Ist egal, kein Interesse mehr dran!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. September 2022)

> Ich habe an dieser Kaffessatzleserei auch keinerlei Interesse mehr. Solange das niemand mit einem *Ultraschallmessintrument* bzw. mit einer geeichten Waage überprüft hat, ist die Messgenauigkeit nicht bestätigt. Da könnt ihr noch soviele Vermutungen aufstellen wie ihr möchtet.


Doch, habe ich. Mache ich immer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

Das hast du damals in deinem Video auch sehr gut gezeigt und mit diesem Gerät auch gegen gemessen. Daher ist mir auch aus deinem Video bekannt, dass der Durchflusssensor von Aquacomputer sehr genau misst.


----------



## BudSpencer (22. September 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Wo sagt dass der Hersteller? Gibt es ein Eich/Kalibrier-Protokoll und wird das als genaues Messinstrument vermarktet, wohl eher nein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, liest Du auch die Beiträge der anderen?
"So darf das NIEMALS verbaut werden" - wieso zeigt dann der HFN mit einer Varianz von 10 l/h (3%) bei 300-400 l/h die gleichen Werte an wie ein HFN der extern auf einem Schreibtisch liegt mit vorne und hinten mindestens 60cm geradem Schlauch. Bei mir war es ziemlich egal, wie ich ihn verbaut habe. Ich habe, auf Grund dem Hinweis von Igorslab, jedoch immer darauf geachtet, dass vorne und hinten ein Stück gerade ist.

Igroslab misst falsch, die Angaben von AquaComputer stimmen nicht, drei HFN zeigen die gleichen Werte (+/-2,5%) an verschiedenen Positionen - alle irren sich. Dein Beweis, eine textuale Behauptung einer vollkommen undokumentierten Messung.
Woher hast Du alle diese Weisheiten? Du hast ja nicht mal einen HFN.

Zur Pumpenstärke DDC vs D5:
10% Mehrleistung der DDC (17/18Watt) ist deutlich zu wenig. Es sind 20-25% bei einem großen/restriktiven Kreislauf wie meinem. Da spielt auch der nominelle Wert des HFN keine Rolle, denn es geht um relative Veränderung! @Sinusspass und ich sind anfangs davon ausgegangen, dass die D5 bei hohem Durchfluss (300l/h+) -auf Grund Ihrer Kennlinie- mehr Durchfluss bringen wird. Nein tut sie nicht. Die D5 ist IMMER schlechter bei der Leistung. Egal ob 1, 2, 3 oder 4 Pumpen verbaut sind (mehr habe ich nicht getestet). Allerdings ist sie leiser.

Edit: Übrigens wenn man eine einzelne DDC auf 50% runterregelt ist sie IN RELATION nochmal deutlich stärker als eine D5 auf 50%. Ich kann keine genauen Werte mehr nennen, weil mich 50% Leistung nicht interessiert hat. Aber es war deutlich mehr als 25% mehr Durchfluss der DDC als bei der D5.


----------



## derneuemann (23. September 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, liest Du auch die Beiträge der anderen?
> "So darf das NIEMALS verbaut werden" - wieso zeigt dann der HFN mit einer Varianz von 10 l/h (3%) bei 300-400 l/h die gleichen Werte an wie ein HFN der extern auf einem Schreibtisch liegt mit vorne und hinten mindestens 60cm geradem Schlauch. Bei mir war es ziemlich egal, wie ich ihn verbaut habe. Ich habe, auf Grund dem Hinweis von Igorslab, jedoch immer darauf geachtet, dass vorne und hinten ein Stück gerade ist.
> 
> Igroslab misst falsch, die Angaben von AquaComputer stimmen nicht, drei HFN zeigen die gleichen Werte (+/-2,5%) an verschiedenen Positionen - alle irren sich. Dein Beweis, eine textuale Behauptung einer vollkommen undokumentierten Messung.
> ...


Detailbemerkung, 

Wenn der Kreislauf einen sehr kleinen Widerstand hat, dann würde die D5 doch mehr fördern.

Grundsätzlich gehe ich aber mit deinen Aussagen mit!


----------



## Duke711 (17. Oktober 2022)

@Sinusspass

Ich habe mal die DDC 3.2 bei ~ 11,5 V an nur einen 3,5 Meter ID 10 mm Schlauch angeschlossen und erreiche nur 310 L/h.

Ich denke mal so sind nun meine Zweifel mit den 280 L/h + Radiator + Bremse XPX mehr als begründet. Eigentlich braucht man nur etwas Erfahrung oder einfach mal hier "Druckverlust" reinschauen.
Natürlich streut die Kennlinie der Pumpe in Abhängigkeit der Spannung und Drehzahl etwas, aber 280 L/h mit nur einer DDC ist mehr als eigenartig. Die Pumpe kann nur etwas mehr als ~ 500 L/h und hat eine stark abfallende Förderkennlinie.

Und wenn man sich das Zitat mal anschaut:

Zitat:

"@Sinusspass und ich sind anfangs davon ausgegangen, dass die D5 bei hohem Durchfluss (300l/h+) -auf Grund Ihrer Kennlinie- mehr Durchfluss bringen wird. Nein tut sie nicht. Die D5 ist IMMER schlechter bei der Leistung."

Dann können ja die Messungen ohne hin nicht richtig sein. Denn bei > 300 L/h erreicht eine D5 mehr Förderhöhe als jede DDC. Siehe Messung vom Hersteller, das kann nur falsch sein!


----------



## derneuemann (18. Oktober 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @Sinusspass
> 
> Ich habe mal die DDC 3.2 bei ~ 11,5 V an nur einen 3,5 Meter ID 10 mm Schlauch angeschlossen und erreiche nur 310 L/h.
> 
> ...




Meinst du nicht, das wenn man jetzt annimmt, 

Jede Pumpe wird verarbeitungstechnisch  etwas streuen ( sagen wir mal +/- 5%) und dann noch 12,1V statt 11,5V, dazu einen Kreislauf der nur aus dem am wenigsten restriktiven CPU Kühler und einem am wenigsten restriktiven Radiator besteht, kann damit in Richtung 250-270 L/h kommen. Dazu noch die Abweichungen der Messung.

Es ist klar, das die Aussage "die D5 ist immer schwächer, als die DDC" nicht ganz korrekt ist.

PS: Damit sind deine Zweifel nach wie vor begründet, mehr aber auch nicht. Sofern du nicht die schlechteste und beste Pumpe der D5, wie auch der DDC ermittelt und getestet hast. Natürlich nur meine Meinung.


Klar, eine D5 kann je nach Kreislauf stärker sein, in den meisten Kreisläufen die ich gesehen habe und gebaut habe, war es halt nicht so. Aber so ist das halt, mit den Erfahrungen, man macht halt unterschiedliche.


----------



## BudSpencer (19. Oktober 2022)

@Duke711: ich wiederhole mich - Du liest die Beiträge nicht richtig.

Die D5 waren in meinem Kreislauf immer schlechter als die DDC. Daher eine bis vier DDC hatten immer mehr Durchfluss als die gleiche Menge D5 (am gleichen Ort) im gleichen System. Gemessen mit 2 HFN und einem ALC Eiszapfen Durchflussmesser alle mit fast identischen Werten.

Hast Du mal Bilder von Deinem 11,5V DDC Test und ohne Widerstand (?) nur 310l/h. Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich Dir einfach nicht. Du haust immer irgendwelche Behauptungen raus, was Du angeblich schon alles gemessen oder gesehen hast, aber man sieht nichts.
Edit: also seriösere Quellen (als Du oder ich) kommen hier auf ganz andere Ergebnisse, wie z.B. Martinsliquidlab http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.com/DDC32PumpTopTesting.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 GPM = 227 l/h






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser HFN hat übrigens ca. 20cm gerade nach rechts und min. 15cm gerade nach links. System hier in idle mit externen Radis auf passiv.  Vier DDC auf 100% und an der fünften solange mit der Spannung gespielt bis das System kurz auf 444,4 l/h kam. Nur für Duke 

Eine bspw. auf 150 l/h gedrosselte DDC ist m.E. (subjektiv) auch leiser als eine auf 150l/h gedrosselte D5.
Anyway würde ich aber immer zwei Pumpen in Reihe nehmen. Es fällt mir schwer zu akzeptieren, dass ich eine 500 Euro CPU und eine 1000-2000 Euro GPU nur einer Pumpe überlasse, ohne Redundanz. Die zwei Pumpen drossel ich, nach Bedarf. Beispielsweise auf 200l/h.


----------



## derneuemann (19. Oktober 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> @Duke711: ich wiederhole mich - Du liest die Beiträge nicht richtig.
> 
> Die D5 waren in meinem Kreislauf immer schlechter als die DDC. Daher eine bis vier DDC hatten immer mehr Durchfluss als die gleiche Menge D5 (am gleichen Ort) im gleichen System. Gemessen mit 2 HFN und einem ALC Eiszapfen Durchflussmesser alle mit fast identischen Werten.
> 
> ...


Kannst doch bei Ausfall das System runter fahren lassen


----------



## BudSpencer (19. Oktober 2022)

Ja klar, aber dann bin ich nicht arbeitsfähig an dem Rechner und warte 2 Tage auf ne neue Pumpe. Am besten bearbeite ich gerade noch ein Dokument und habe einen Shutdown. Und das für 100 Euro gespart... weiß nicht.
Du hast aber auch Recht - wo fängt man an Pumpe, SSD, NT und wo hört man auf...eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Richu006 (19. Oktober 2022)

Naja, die Frage ist sowieso, wie häufig steigt eine funktionierende D5 oder DDC einfach so im laufenden Betrieb aus?

Vorallem verglichen zu, wie häufig andere Hardware ausfällt?

Aber ja ich habe bei mir auch 2 D5 im Kreislauf.

Aber eher aus Lautstärke gründen. Denn meine D5 im Gehäuse ist nicht so sauber entkoppelt.

Deshalb läuft bei mir im normalfall nur die externe und sauber entkoppelte D5.

Ich habe allerdings mein Aquaero so eingestellt, dass im Notfall die interne Pumpe automatisch anspringt, sobald mein Durchfluss unter einen bestimmten schwellwert fällt. 

Aber das ist bei mir eher Bonus.

In den 4 Jahren ist dieses "Notfallszenario" nicht 1x eingetroffen


----------



## derneuemann (19. Oktober 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber dann bin ich nicht arbeitsfähig an dem Rechner und warte 2 Tage auf ne neue Pumpe. Am besten bearbeite ich gerade noch ein Dokument und habe einen Shutdown. Und das für 100 Euro gespart... weiß nicht.
> Du hast aber auch Recht - wo fängt man an Pumpe, SSD, NT und wo hört man auf...eine Glaubensfrage.


Du auch, wenn ich meinen PC produktiv einsetzen würde dann wäre meine Sicht wohl die selbe.
Dann wäre Datensicherheit sowieso ein Thema, für jeglichen Ausfall. Nicht nur Pumpe.

Bei mir liegt es eher an dem Thema, so klein wie möglich. In einem 6 - 6,5 Liter Gehäuse ist einfach kein Platz für zwei Pumpen


----------



## BudSpencer (19. Oktober 2022)

Ja, ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass Ihr Recht habt. Wer die Redundanz von zwei Pumpen braucht, der sollte vorab vermutlich erstmal ECC Ram, Raid-SSD und USV ausrüsten.

Mir ist auch noch nie eine Pumpe ausgefallen. Trotzdem fühle ich mich mit mehreren Pumpen wohler.


----------



## Duke711 (20. Oktober 2022)

BudSpencer schrieb:


> Hast Du mal Bilder von Deinem 11,5V DDC Test und ohne Widerstand (?) nur 310l/h. Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich Dir einfach nicht.



Das ist nicht mein Problem.



BudSpencer schrieb:


> Du haust immer irgendwelche Behauptungen raus, was Du angeblich schon alles gemessen oder gesehen hast, aber man sieht nichts.



Ich habe vermutlich schon mehr gemessen als Du vermutlich jemals in deinen Leben messen wirst -> siehe. Kannst Du ja gerne alles mit geeichten Messgeräten nachprüfen.



Aber ich denke mal es ist nun geklärt. Denn Du hast ja gar keine originale DDC, also "Stock",  und mit anderen Top scheinen die Pumpen deutlich mehr zu schaffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hättest Du es übrigens gleich als Referenzwert mal ausgelitert, dann hätte ich keinerlei Zweifel geäußert. Fakt ist nun mal Du hast einem einzigen Messergebnis  von einen "Messsensor" ohne Kalibrierschein Glauben geschenkt und das ist der eigentliche Kernpunkt der Diskussion gewesen.  Das ist einfach unprofessionell, das hat nichts mit messen zu tun. Als Begründung hat man Test von Igor aufgeführt, der nur bis 150 L/h abdeckt und auch kein Kalibrierschein ersetzt. Bei jeden Messgerät von namenhaften Herstellern liegt immer ein Kalibrierschein dabei. Ansonsten weiß jeder Messtechniker das erst einmal die Sensoren zu kalibrieren sind. Ich mache das übrigens immer bevor ich was messe.


----------



## BudSpencer (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich gebe auf.

@Sinusspass : hier ein interessanter Beitrag vom MIT, der auf theoretischer Basis, Deine Findings unterstützt.








						Understanding how fluids heat or cool surfaces
					

Fluids that heat or cool surfaces make a transition from a smooth flow to a mixing, turbulent flow. A new MIT analysis shows the importance of the transition region to heat flow and temperature control.




					news.mit.edu
				



Wie Du sagtest, der Übergang von laminarem zu turbulentem Flow an der Kühlfläche (Rohr im Radiator) würde auch den Anstieg an Kühlleitung ab einem gewissen Durchsatz im MoRa3 erklären.

Artikel basiert auf diesem Paper:





						Heat transfer in flat-plate boundary layers: a correlation for laminar, transitional, and turbulent flow
					






					dspace.mit.edu
				




Hier noch schön erklärt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9A-uUG0WR0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BudSpencer (25. Oktober 2022)

Im MoRa 3 420 wird der Durchfluss nach dem G1/4 Anschluss auf vier Kupferrohre zu je 6,4mm Innen-Durchmesser aufgeteilt. Man hat also kumuliert  die 2,56-fache Fläche eines 16/10 Schlauch mit 10mm Innendurchmesser. Sicher ein Grund warum der MoRa3 so einen geringen Widerstand im System bietet.

Anbei die Berechnung, ab wann im MoRa 3 420 die Strömung als turbulent (Reynolds Zahl (Re) > 4000) angesehen wird. 

Dadurch ist die "isolierende" Wasserschicht am Kupferrohr deutlich dünner und wird vermehrt durchbrochen. Vereinfacht dargestellt: die eigentlich "isolierende" Grenzschicht wird immer wieder durchbrochen und aufgewirbelt. Daher kommt deutlich mehr warmes Wasser an das Kupferrohr im Radiator um dort Wärme(-Energie) an das Kupfer abzugeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Berechnung anhand der theoretischen Grundlagen wird die praktische Messung von Sinuspass, dass er ab 300 l/h nochmal mehr Kühlleistung mit dem MoRa 3 420 hat, voll unterstützt.

Danke auch hier für die spannende Physik-Quest.


----------



## Duke711 (27. Oktober 2022)

Da ich gerade am umbauen bin:

D5
280er
Alphacool XPX
ID 10 mm

-> laut dem High Flow (nicht HFN) 195 L/h

Und die DDC 3.2 mit dem original Top hat hier ~ 15% mehr Leistung, also in etwa 225 L/h. Dieser Kreislauf entspricht also nach "MartinsLiquidLab" der "High Restriciton Curve". Kein Wunder der XPX ist eine Bremse.

Die gelbe Messlinie mit der 3.2  @ Stock von "MartinsLiquidLab" passt aber nicht mit der Messlinie vom Hersteller



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/unbenannt-jpg.1402581/
		


Bei 1 GPM erreicht die Pumpe 5,9 PSI und nicht nur 5 PSI. Das ist mal sowas von daneben. Wundert mich auch nicht, denn die Durchflussmessylinder haben gerade mal eine Genauigkeit von +- 4,5%. Und dann ist die Frage wie genau war das Druckdifferenzmessgerät, keine Lust hier jetzt noch mal nachzuschauen.

Bezüglich der "High Restriciton Curve"

4,7 PSI mit der D5 @ 195 L/h
5,9 PSI mit der DDC 3.2 @ 227 L/h ( 1 GPM)

Mehr geht auch mit einem anderen Top bezüglich "MartinsLiquidLab" nicht. Ist auch kein Überraschung, denn das andere TOP hat ja nur Auswirkung auf den maximal Volumenstrom bei null Förderhöhe, aber nicht auf die Förderhöhe, denn die wird alleine nur durch das Pumpenrad, dessen Spaltverluste und  Drehzahl beeinflusst.
Die Messung von "MartinsLiquidLab" mag was anderes suggerieren. Aber hier passt was nicht. Siehe Messlinie vom Hersteller. Entweder nicht ausreichende Messgenauigkeit oder die Pumpendrehzahl war unterschiedlich.

*Somit nehme ich meine Aussage wieder zurück, das mit den 280 L/h passt vorne und hinten nicht.*

- entweder ist das ein besonders anderer XPX
- eine ganz andere Pumpe, 3.25 oder die läuft mit deutlich höherer Drehzahl bzw. mehr als 12 V
- oder der HFN zeigt ein falsches Ergebnis.

Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Ich halte Möglichkeit drei am wahrscheinlichsten. Die 310 L/h bezüglich 3,5 m ID 10 mm  und der DDC 3,2 wurden übrigens  mit einer Präzisionswaage (0,1g Auflösung) augelitert, deutlich genauer als ein Durchflussmessylinder oder der High Flow Next.

Wenn man hier noch einen XPX + Radiator dazu hängt, auch bei deutlich kürzen Schlauch als 3,5 m, weiß jeder das dann wohl kaum 280 L/h möglich wären.

@BudSpencer 

Vielleicht beim nächsten mal deine Messgerät kalibrieren bevor Du hier das große Faß aufmachst. Gutes gelingen,


----------



## Krolgosh (27. Oktober 2022)

Da dieser "Austausch" nichts mehr zum Thema beiträgt habe ich hier kurz aufgeräumt. 

Bitter einmal Tief durchatmen, etwas runter kommen und wieder zum Thema zurück. Danke.


----------



## BudSpencer (27. Oktober 2022)

Wie gesagt, ich vertraue den Testungen von Martinslab, Igorslab und den Geräten selbst mehr als Deine textualen Behauptungen, @Duke711 vom Internet.
Meinetwegen dann zeigen die drei HFN und der ALC Eisflügel eben Mist an, aber sie zeigen den immerhin alle den gleichen Mist (Varianz<3%) im gleichen Kreislauf an. Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, wenn es mal einen ordentlichen/nachvollziehbaren Test von Dir gibt...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Oktober 2022)

Wusstet ihr, das Wakü keinen Spaß mehr macht, wenn man es zu wissenschaftlich angeht? Bleibt locker.


----------



## ZakMc (29. Oktober 2022)

Hauptsache der Durchfluss stimmt & die Radiatoren können frische Luft ansaugen.


----------



## Duke711 (6. November 2022)

Eigentlich wäre es nicht nötig gewesen und das Ergebnis stand ja schon vorher fest, aber mehrere Daten schaden nie.

DDC 4.2f -> 3.25 (stärkste DDC Pumpe)

 ~ 1,5 Meter ID 10 mm
Pumpe auf 12,4 V
keine Winkel

Mit frisch gereinigten XPX  ohne Radiator:

Max: 246,4 L/h (HFN), gemessen 237 L/h


Soviel zum Thema angeblich 280 L/h mit einer DDC 3.2 oder auch 3.25 inkl. Radiator. Meine Erfahrung hat mich bisher noch nie getrügt. Nichts als Märchenstunde von @BudSpencer.

Glaube mal weiter an deinen abgelesenen Wert, der ist faktisch falsch und nicht stimmt. So langsam sollte man ja zur Einsicht kommen, dass was mit diesen abgelesenen Wert nicht stimmen kann, wird aber wohl nicht passieren. Ich baue übrigens schon seit ~ 24 Jahren PC Wasserkühlungen, mal so nebenbei und habe schon vieles gesehen.
​


----------



## BudSpencer (6. November 2022)

@Duke711: sorry ich kann Dich und Deine  kontinuierlichen Versuche zur Selbstwerterhöhung einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Glückwunsch zu 24 Jahre PC bauen - Du bist mein Held. Ein einziger ordentlicher Nachweis (anstelle überall Deine Behauptungen rumzuspammen) Deiner (angeblichen) Profi-Messungen wäre mal gut gewesen.

Edit: ich muss Dich leider auf die Ignore-Liste setzen. Tut mir leid, aber den Quatsch tue ich mir nicht mehr an. Egal ob hithunter im Luxx oder hier.


----------



## Duke711 (6. November 2022)

@BudSpencer 

Überzeugen kann man mit Fakten und Argumenten und davon kommen von Dir keine. Mir geht es nur darum anderen hier den richtigen Sachverhalt aufzuzeigen. Deine Unterstellungen und Meinung ist für mich uninteressant. Wichtig ist das andere sich ein richtiges Bild machen können und Du eben offensichtlich Fantasiewerte als wahr deklarieren möchtest um dein Prinzip der Rechthaberei gerecht zu werden und um mehr geht es hier auch nicht.


----------



## Richu006 (7. November 2022)

Also prinzipiell ist eure Diskussion hier so langsam sowieso off topic.

Und einander hier sachen vorzuwerfen, ist einfach Bullshit.

Keiner hier kennt den Kreislauf des anderen. 

Ich denke ihr habt alle recht!

@Duke711 

Nur weil etwas bei dir so ist, muss es nicht bei allen so sein! Es gibt unzählige faktoren welche den Durchfluss beeinflussen! Pumpen top, Kühlerblöcke, Radiatoren.

Und was viele hier vergessen, das Kühlwasser.
Die Kühlflüssigkeiten sind teils sehr stark unterschidlich Viskos.

Zb. Ist mein Durchfluss um 30% eingebrochen als ich von destilliertem Wasser auf DP Ultra ungestiegen bin.

Evtl. Hat Budsoencer eine kühlflüssigleit die viel "dünnflüssiger"(ja es gibt flüssigkeiten die sind noch dünner als destilliertes Wasser) ist. Und schon werden aus deinen 240l/h plötzlich 280 l/h im genau gleichen Kreislauf.

Ich behaupte sogar das man mit unterschidlichem Flüssigkeiten bis zu 50% unterschiede haben kann.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, ihr werft hier einander Lügen und was weis ich alles vor, ohne die Details des gegenübers zu kennen.

Leben und Leben lassen!


----------



## Duke711 (7. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> @Duke711
> 
> Nur weil etwas bei dir so ist, muss es nicht bei allen so sein! Es gibt unzählige faktoren welche den Durchfluss beeinflussen! Pumpen top, Kühlerblöcke, Radiatoren.



Bitte mal genau lesen. Wenn einer behauptet er erreicht mit einem definierten Kühler und Pumpe einen Wert X. Dann kann man mit der gleichen Pumpe und dem Kühler das nachstellen. Kann man dies in keinster Weise nachstellen und weichen die Werte erheblich ab, dann stimmt offensichtlich was nicht. Und gemessen wurde hier bezüglich Budspender überhaupt nichts.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Und was viele hier vergessen, das Kühlwasser.
> Die Kühlflüssigkeiten sind teils sehr stark unterschidlich Viskos.



Mal einen Blick auf das Datenblatt werfen, das sind diese nämlich nicht.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Zb. Ist mein Durchfluss um 30% eingebrochen als ich von destilliertem Wasser auf DP Ultra ungestiegen bin.



DP Ultra ist doch nur ein Zusatz mit einem Mischungverhältnis von 1:10 bzw. 1:20. Da kann das niemals um 30% einbrechen, da stimmt was nicht. Mal Urschenforschung betreiben.






Richu006 schrieb:


> Evtl. Hat Budsoencer eine kühlflüssigleit die viel "dünnflüssiger"(ja es gibt flüssigkeiten die sind noch dünner als destilliertes Wasser) ist. Und schon werden aus deinen 240l/h plötzlich 280 l/h im genau gleichen Kreislauf.



Benzin bzw. Benzol kann man wohl ausschließen. Bleibt also nur Wasser. Aber reines Wasser wie in meinen Test verwendete Budspencer nicht, sondern irgendeinen Zusatz wie DP Ultra das nichts anders als ein Diverat von Alkohol (Ethanol) ist. In jeden Fall ist die Viskosität höher als reines Wasser mit dem ich ausschließlich teste.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte sogar das man mit unterschidlichem Flüssigkeiten bis zu 50% unterschiede haben kann.



Aber nicht wenn man Wasser mit ein wenig Zusatz  wie Ethandiol, Ethylenglykol in einem üblichen Mischungsverhältnis von 1:20 oder 1:10 verwendet.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist, ihr werft hier einander Lügen und was weis ich alles vor, ohne die Details des gegenübers zu kennen.



Das tut nur einer. Ich dagegen habe nur Argumente genannt warum der abgelesen Wert nicht plausibel ist und somit nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Richu006 (7. November 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> DP Ultra ist doch nur ein Zusatz mit einem Mischungverhältnis von 1:10 bzw. 1:20. Da kann das niemals um 30% einbrechen, da stimmt was nicht. Mal Urschenforschung betreiben.


Auch hier wieder... eine reine Behauptung von dir!

Warum etwas ist, wie es ist, ist die eine Frage, aber es ist so!

Meinen Durchflusssensor (der in deinen Augen ja sowieso nicht stimmt)
Zeigt mit DP Ultra roundabout 30% wrniger an als zuvor.

Ob das wirklich so ist, oder nur der anzeigewert weis ich nicht.

Ist mir auch egal. Weil der Durchfluss so oder so genügend ist.

Abgesehen davon ist DP Ultra kein Wasserzusatz sondern eine fertig Mischung. Die Inhaltstoffe weis ich nicht.


----------



## Duke711 (7. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder... eine reine Behauptung von dir!



Falsch, keine Behauptung, sondern eine Vermutung.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Meinen Durchflusssensor (der in deinen Augen ja sowieso nicht stimmt)
> Zeigt mit DP Ultra roundabout 30% wrniger an als zuvor.



Also wenn es 1:10 oder 1:20 wie bei den meisten Zusätzen sind, dann kann das mit den 30% nicht stimmen. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob der Durchflusssensor mit dem anderen Fluid klarkommt oder auf Wasser abgestimmt ist. Die Sensoren in der Vergangenheit mussten für einen Zusatz immer extra kalibriert werden.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist DP Ultra kein Wasserzusatz sondern eine fertig Mischung. Die Inhaltstoffe weis ich nicht.



Das weiß ich selber. Ich nichts anders als Wasser mit einem Zusatz.


----------



## Richu006 (7. November 2022)

Prinzipiell ist der Aquacomputer durchflusssensor auf das DP Ultra "kalibriert" laut Hersteller.

Ob er also mit dem reinen Wasser überproportional zuviel anzeigt, wäre möglich, weis ich nicht.

Aber ich denke dass in DP ultra noch mehr zusatzstoffe drin sind.

Man fühlt von blosser Hand, das das kein Wasser ist, das fühlt sich schon bisschen an wie ein "Öl"

Wie gesagt so genau weis ichs nicht.

Am Ende ists auch egal, denn mein Systen läuft so seit 2 Jahren ohne das geringste problem.

Ob es jetzt 90l/h sind oder 130l/h ist mir persönlich relativ egal, solange die Temperaturen stimmen.

Nebenbei noch eine zweite Beobachtung die ich gemacht habe mit dem dp ultra. Der Durchfluss steigt mit zunehmender Temperatur wieder etwas an (die Vislosität ändert sich).

Das war zwar auch beim normalen Wasser so. Aber lange nicht in diesem Ausmass.


----------

